# pencil fi?



## crappyjones123

this might be an odd question but is there such a thing as pencil fi? ive been using pencils exclusively for the past 6-7 years, using a pen only when required (banks, official documents and such). after reading the pen-fi thread, it got me thinking. with as much as i write everyday (mostly math), it would be nice to have a pencil that is not only functional but also looks pleasing to the eye. following are a few things i had in mind for the ideal "nice" pencil. 

 -not terribly expensive ($30-$50 would be the most id be willing to spend including shipping if the pencil is not available locally). im just a math major and wont be signing any documents outlining national security. 
 -comfortable.
 -a big/retractable eraser. i erase...a lot, so this would probably be the deciding factor but im guessing with pencils worth of pencil fi, form would be given greater importance over function. 
 -mechanical. given the amount i have to write in each class or in each sitting, a wooden pencil that needs to be sharpened isnt exactly practical. 
 -something that is aesthetically pleasing but isnt shaped like a deformed vegetable. 

 does such a pencil exist? is there a "pencil fi" site? is there a particular brand that makes "nice" pencils regardless of the cost? (i would just like to learn). 

 thanks, 

 cj


----------



## Sherwood

Pencil forums are usually a subset of pen forums. Try cult pens.


----------



## aaron313

Come on, craps and giggles, you research boys should realize that this belongs in the Gear forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 On a more helpful note, I survived high school with a mech. pencil in writing position, with a lengthy retractable eraser at about a 60deg angle to that. This made it easy to perform the frequent task of erasure. Needless to say, this did not help my OCD tendencies that required unreasonably strict HW formatting standards on my part.

 When it takes you ten minutes to get the heading correct, you have a problem.


----------



## crappyjones123

i thought about putting it there but i figured it might get a little more responses around here and from more people from different backgrounds. 

 im just looking for something nice now. as a self gift if you will for having been in school for so long. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today i celebrate 6 years of college without a summer off since i graduated from high school so technically its been 8 years but whose counting. just thought id buy something nice that id use everyday and to commemorate the day.


----------



## crappyjones123

add availability in the us as well. dont really feel like paying shipping for a pencil from china


----------



## Sherwood

Personally, I love Faber Castell. You can pick them up at any decent stationer or pen supply (assuming you have one of those). The e-motion feels great in my hands. I have the fountain, roller, and pencil.


----------



## Duggeh

I much prefer to write with a mechanical pencil and I have a nice one for doing this with, Its the lovely noise it makes. Most of the time however, ink seems to be a requisite.


----------



## Kirosia

I just buy a large pack of bic mechanical pencils since I seem to lose them like crazy.


----------



## jonathanjong

I've been wondering a similar thing, except I want woodies and an electric sharpener. Kind of analogous to woodies (headphones) and an amp, huh? Gosh, I love the smell of sharpened pencils...


----------



## appophylite

I'd personally recommend Pentel P205 as a good mechanical pencil model. Simple, durable, hard to break and rather cheap. It seems to meet a lot of what the OP is asking for, but in this case, it's probably not the best recommendation as the eraser on this model is rather narrow and is not retractable (though it does have a metal cover). I'd still recommend it and say that if the eraser is too small for your needs (and judging by what the OP has requested, it almost certainly well be), get a nice big eraser to go with it.


----------



## meat01

Pentel Kerry
 Staedtler 925
 Pentel Graphgear 500
 Alvin Draft/Matic
 Koh-i-noor


----------



## monolith

What you want is a Rotring 600, the old brass model rather than the new ones. Best mechanical pencil ever made, absolutely no questions.

 It doesn't have a large eraser, but you should get a separate eraser anyway. I'm partial to the ones shaped like pencils themselves that retract.

 Anyway, you can still find oldschool Rotring 600s on eBay. It's doubtful that you'll find one in a brick and mortar store, but that's okay. Once you get one you'll never be able to use another pencil again.


----------



## Rednamalas1

Here are the ones that I currently use:

 pentel graphgear 1000





 pentel smash 





 Pentel ergonomix cork edition:





 All three are very comfortable even after long note taking

 I generally don't like any of pencil's erasers (they tend to break after 10x use) so I just carry a erasor with me


----------



## dvessel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What you want is a Rotring 600, the old brass model rather than the new ones. Best mechanical pencil ever made, absolutely no questions._

 

I'll have to look into that one. I have a Rotring Rapidioliner which love to sketch with. Great quality.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I also love the Rotring 600. There are usually a few on eBay (NOS, too) and are worth getting before they're all gone. I also use a Namiki I can't remember the model of, and a Pentel 5, that I've had about 15 years. The Pentel is great because it's capped, like a pen. You can put it in a shirt pocket without poking yourself. I don't know if they're still available, but worth buying if you can find one.

 Still, for availability and performance, the Rotring 600 is tough to beat.


----------



## Akabeth

I've got a couple of the Rotring 600. For me, it's really comfortable for note-taking.


----------



## vagarach

I use a Pentel Techniclick G mechanical pencil, it's been in production for almost a decade, but getting harder and harder to find, so I bought 3, which should last me through quite a few exams!

 Doing math just ain't the same without my pencil, I know, I should be more flexible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 (oh, and I looked up those rotrings, very nice looking, and from a quality company!)


----------



## jonathanjong

OK, you guys convinced me take another look at mechanical pencils. I bought a rotring Tikki II (0.7) today and I quite like it, but it's a little too thin for long-duration writing. Anyone tried the Faber-Castell 2011s? Limited choice in Dunedin, NZ...


----------



## vagarach

Darn you people, darn you! The rotring 600, it is calling to me!


----------



## jonathanjong

Holy crudola, you mean these things that cost $129?

Rotring 600 Lava 0.7MM Mechanical Pencil 0.7mm Mechanical Pencil


----------



## jonathanjong

Also, I read on everything2.com that the 600 pencil is now sold as a Levenger pencil (old version) or the Rotring Newton (new version). Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## vagarach

Those on montgomery pens are all the new style with the ergonomic grip, there is another, older style which has a knurled grip and just a matte finish (not that too cool lava finish).

 I ordered an ebay one from a seller with vast feedback, so hopefully its worth the $25(!)


----------



## Uncle Erik

Look for a Rotring 600 on eBay. You can find them for $25-$40.


----------



## yuckymucky

I just picked up a Rotring 600 from eBay after reading this, they look pretty sweet.

 I have a Sensa mech pencil that I use pretty much all the time.
Sensa Pencil Collection


----------



## jefemeister

Cross has a few styles of 0.5mm for $30, Padrino has some pen/pencil sets with 0.7mm for $40. Look at paradisepen.com and do advanced search for "pencils" under writing instruments.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy crudola, you mean these things that cost $129?

Rotring 600 Lava 0.7MM Mechanical Pencil 0.7mm Mechanical Pencil_

 

Nope, that's one of the newer, lamer ones. 

 What you (and everyone) wants, is one of these:Exclusive Rotring 600 Mechanical Pencil 0.35mm BNIB!! - (eBay.ca item 220273070445 end time 03-Sep-08 19:06:29 EDT)

 I've bought from that seller before and everything went smoothly.

 Also, the Tikky II that someone mentioned earlier isn't that good. You want to try to find the original Tikky. They screwed up the design when they made the new one. You also don't want a 600 Newton or anything else. 

 The only pencils I'd ever use other than Rotrings are probably certain Kooh-I-Noor and Ohto models. The Ohto Promate, for example, is a design copy of the original Rotring 600, but made of cheaper materials. The Ohto Promecha and Super Promecha are pretty nifty as well, offering huge amounts of adjustability, but they get unecessary for people who aren't doing serious drafting work.


----------



## dvessel

Sorry everyone. I already purchased it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks monolith. I wasn't quite sure with all the choices so this saves me some time.


----------



## jonathanjong

Whoa monolith...what _do_ you _do_ for a living? Head-Fi _and_ Pencil-Fi.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvessel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry everyone. I already purchased it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks monolith. I wasn't quite sure with all the choices so this saves me some time._

 

My pleasure. I hope you enjoy it as much as everyone I know does. The thing weighs like three times as much as any other pencil you'll use, but it's perfectly balanced, so it ends up feeling like less work writing with it.

 As an added bonus, it's made of solid brass, so you could probably use it as a self defense weapon. 



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoa monolith...what do you do for a living? Head-Fi and Pencil-Fi._

 

I work in a record store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a mathematics and physics student, so I do a great deal of writing and most of it needs to be with pencils.


----------



## vagarach

Can you even write with 0.35mm leads (the model dvessel bought)? Even at 0.5mm, the only lead that _doesn't_ keep breaking on me is Pentel Ain, and that is impossible to get anywhere around my uni. Do you know monolith?

 I bought mine from this seller: Rotring 600 Old Style 0.5mm Pencil Black or Silver New - (eBay.ca item 250290436832 end time 10-Sep-08 10:38:55 EDT)

 But shipping is $10, though if you're in the US you might get it quicker. I asked him a question after I bought mine, and he replied in what must have been 2 minutes, so I'm thinking he's a good seller, has plenty of feedback, and a website selling pens and things.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you even write with 0.35mm leads (the model dvessel bought)? Even at 0.5mm, the only lead that doesn't keep breaking on me is Pentel Ain, and that is impossible to get anywhere around my uni. Do you know monolith?

 I bought mine from this seller: Rotring 600 Old Style 0.5mm Pencil Black or Silver New - (eBay.ca item 250290436832 end time 10-Sep-08 10:38:55 EDT)

 But shipping is $10, though if you're in the US you might get it quicker. I asked him a question after I bought mine, and he replied in what must have been 2 minutes, so I'm thinking he's a good seller, has plenty of feedback, and a website selling pens and things._

 

I certainly can. I generally write very small. I have a pen with a 0.3mm tip with which I can fit six lines of perfectly legible (but very small) text per line on a piece of lined paper. On Hilroy paper I can actually write a line of legible text that's thinner than the lines themselves. It's a neat effect if you only write on the lines, as it makes it look like a piece of black-lined paper.

 Actually, I didn't even realise that's the model I'd linked him to. I usually use the 0.5mm lead myself. 0.7 feels like writing with a crayon. I don't have a problem with 0.5mm lead breaking, and I write with a lot of force. Just have less lead exposed. As such, I'm afraid I don't know where to get fancy lead varieties, as I'm fine with whatever is around in Staples or wherever I go. Rotring lead is actually really nice, dark and smooth (I got some a while back), but I can't be bothered to buy it constantly. I write so much that I go through it pretty fast. 

 I do have a nifty lead holder with a trap door like lid that retracts with a thumb button thing though. It kind of feels like using a lighter.

 To dvessel, I'm sorry I linked you to the 0.35mm pencil. I'm not sure if that's the one you bought, but if so you might want to contact the seller and change your order to a more easily obtainable lead size, like 0.5mm.


----------



## kyleisgreat

I personally use the sumo grip for all of my math(and pretty much any note taking) classes. It might fall in the "deformed vegetable" category, but is relatively cheap (~$6-7), very comfortable, has a ~1.25" retractable eraser, and 0.9mm graphite (other versions handle 0.7 and 0.5)


----------



## dvessel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To dvessel, I'm sorry I linked you to the 0.35mm pencil. I'm not sure if that's the one you bought, but if so you might want to contact the seller and change your order to a more easily obtainable lead size, like 0.5mm._

 

It's totally cool. I usually work with .5mm myself but I like thin sharp lines. I did buy another just in case about an hour ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About the leads.. Where can you get them? I love my Rapidioliner for the extreme contrast so if I could get something soft to work with this thing, that'd be awesome. Soft == darker, right? I normally work with ink so I'm not sure.


----------



## jonathanjong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I work in a record store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a mathematics and physics student, so I do a great deal of writing and most of it needs to be with pencils._

 

Ah, I see. So the Head-Fi is to the record store as the Pencil-Fi is to the math/physics. I wish I knew more math and physics. When one of my friends did his PhD. (under Karl Popper) and couldn't come up with a topic, Lakatos told him it was OK cos he didn't know enough math and physics anyway. So he tutored him for two years first. I feel like that sometimes...


----------



## dvessel

This was informative on soft vs. hard leads. I think I'll buy a few 3B's. The 4B's are out of stock and they're very hard to find.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvessel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This was informative on soft vs. hard leads. I think I'll buy a few 3B's. The 4B's are out of stock and they're very hard to find._

 

To be honest I'm not all that picky about lead. I used some 3B for a while and it's nice, but even with HB the way the lead is ground down as you write is more of a factor for me than the hardness. If it gets ground to a sharp angle, the pencil makes a much fatter, lighter line and isn't as nice to write with. As long as I keep turning the thing to ensure I'm writing with a narrow part of the lead, I don't really mind the slightly lighter colour of HB over 3B. 

 That, combined with the fact that non-HB leads aren't easy to get keeps me just using HBs. 3B lead can be harder to erase as well, and I do a lot of erasing.


----------



## Planar_head

That Pentel Smash posted earlier looks like some kind of awesome.

 I want that, maybe it can get me back into mechanical pencils, instead of those junkie wood ones (Now I just gotta stop losing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## pcf

Any pencils above HB are usually meant for drawing more than writing. A 6B pencil is great for rough sketches.
 Co-Erase pencils were used in animation when drawn animation was still the industry standard. They are just like normal wooden pencils with an eraser at the top. Blue and Red are the most popular colours because they have just the right softness. Animators would do their roughs in colours and assistant animators would than "clean" them up in black. Some of them do use mechanical pencils to get a nice sharp line( not to mention the beauty of no sharpening!) The pencils do get blunt very quickly-sometimes only after drawing one or two lines. So an electric pencil sharpener is a must.
 Of course these days keyboard and mouse have in most part taken over.

 -Paul


----------



## dvessel

^ That is what I'll be using it for. Creating rough mock-ups of site designs, and general graphics and random doodlings. I should have been more clear but dark lines are important to me.


----------



## pcf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvessel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ That is what I'll be using it for. Creating rough mock-ups of site designs, and general graphics and random doodlings. I should have been more clear but dark lines are important to me._

 

Hi There,

 Have you tried Blackwing601? They are black and I think you would love them. Unfortunately they haven't been made since 1998 and are now collectable items. You have to pay over $30 for one if you can find them. There is even a blog called "Blackwing diaries" you can check out-[/URL]."]URL="http://blackwingdiaries.blogspot.com/"][/URL].[/URL]

 I still have some at home but haven't been using them for a while.

 -Paul


----------



## Rednamalas1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Planar_head* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That Pentel Smash posted earlier looks like some kind of awesome.

 I want that, maybe it can get me back into mechanical pencils, instead of those junkie wood ones (Now I just gotta stop losing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

they are reallly comfortable, I use them for hours and barely any fatigue on my hands. Graphgear is little heavier, with excellent feel for drawing/ drafting IMO.


----------



## progo

Holey damn, you guys can make everything to hifi, can't you? 

 Found my pen from the site: Cult Pens Pilot Supergrip Pencil. It's not completely stock: I cut the clippy thing off and I've lost the eraser part. It's comfy, yes though!


----------



## vagarach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pcf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi There,

 Have you tried Blackwing601? They are black and I think you would love them. Unfortunately they haven't been made since 1998 and are now collectable items. You have to pay over $30 for one if you can find them. There is even a blog called "Blackwing diaries" you can check out-[/URL]."]URL="http://blackwingdiaries.blogspot.com/"][/URL].[/URL]

 I still have some at home but haven't been using them for a while.

 -Paul_

 

http://www.pencilpages.com/articles/blackwing.htm, this is the blackwing 602, but yikes, $250 for a dozen wooden pencils? I'd be scared to even use them! I thought those Rotring 600s were a bit steep for some out-of-production quality engineering of yore, but man oh man. 

 What an illuminating thread though. I've learnt that people collect pencils and found out about that rotring 600. Bravo crappyjones123!


----------



## dvessel

Thanks Paul for the heads up but as vagarach said. $250¡ Yikes. Maybe if I was a proficient artist it would be an option.

 For all you crazy head-fiers, two really old sketches of mine when I used a pencil. Definitely easier than a rapidograph.


----------



## pcf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvessel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Paul for the heads up but as vagarach said. $250¡ Yikes. Maybe if I was a proficient artist it would be an option.

 For all you crazy head-fiers, two really old sketches of mine when I used a pencil. Definitely easier than a rapidograph.








_

 

Nice! I like that micky lookalike. Good imagination!


----------



## dvessel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pcf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice! I like that micky lookalike. Good imagination!_

 

Thank you. My style changed a lot since using a pen. That one was completely random outside that micky influence. Not sure how that dog got in there. Well, that what it looked like to me.


----------



## crappyjones123

jebus christ this thread took off. i placed orders for the levenger l-tech and the rotring 600 (old style). hopefully i like better than the other since i cant afford to have 2 rather expensive hobbies. i dont really have any money to spend on head fi but id hate to have to quiet down cravings of amps AND pencils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 monolith, would you terribly mind posting a copy of your writing. im morbidly curious to see what 6 legible lines in such a small space would look like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would greatly appreciate it. 

 if anyone would like to add anything pencil related, perhaps a really old one or a special pencil perhaps (i still have the pencil i took all my standardized tests with, yes i use the same pencil). lets make this thread into a pencil-fi thread.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crappyjones123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_monolith, would you terribly mind posting a copy of your writing. im morbidly curious to see what 6 legible lines in such a small space would look like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would greatly appreciate it._

 

Well, I certainly don't write that small all the time. I hope I didn't give you that impression. Only that I can write that small with a certain pen I have.

 That said, I'll work on doing that soon. Maybe even tonight.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only pencils I'd ever use other than Rotrings are probably certain Kooh-I-Noor and Ohto models. The Ohto Promate, for example, is a design copy of the original Rotring 600, but made of cheaper materials. The Ohto Promecha and Super Promecha are pretty nifty as well, offering huge amounts of adjustability, but they get unecessary for people who aren't doing serious drafting work._

 

So, how good is the Ohto Promate compared to the Rotring 600? I assume since its not all brass, theres a weird weight distribution?


----------



## dvessel

Wow! Shipping is so fast. From Japan to the States in 5 days. I just got my two pencils.

 They are so dense and feel great. Wo0t! Thanks again monolith for the heads up.

 jinp6301, the 600 is top heavy but it doesn't hurt it at all.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, how good is the Ohto Promate compared to the Rotring 600? I assume since its not all brass, theres a weird weight distribution?_

 

I've never actually held a Promate. I'd assume there'd be some sort of weight distribution strangeness, but that could depend on the metal they use for the grip. 

 The 600 is made of solid brass, so it's quite heavy. I'd imagine the Ohto doesn't use brass.


----------



## JSTpt1022

This Staedtler pencil was responsible for turning me away from wood after many years of being firmly against mechanicals. I've been very happy with it.


----------



## jonathanjong

I just got a Faber-Castell 9000Perfect Pencil and a Grip 2011. In NZ, the 9000 is totally overpriced at a whopping NZ$25 ($17.25). The 2011 isn't too bad at NZ$15 ($10.35). I'm really enjoying my 2011s. It's has a nice fat (but not too fat) triangular (but not sharp triangular) barrel and these rubber dot things all over the barrel. Very comfy. I'm gonna be marking lab reports over the weekend, so we'll see how these go. I got the 9000s just for the novelty, really. Not sure when I'll ever use them. Prolly should have gone for the nice silver one, instead of the stock green one.


----------



## monolith

You might also have gone for the California Republic Palomino, often thought of as the best old style wooden pencil still in production, and the heir to the famous Blackwing 602.

 They're certainly much cheaper than that Faber-Castell.


----------



## jonathanjong

Don't think I can find those in NZ, actually. A Google search turned nothing up.


----------



## vagarach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dvessel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow! Shipping is so fast. From Japan to the States in 5 days. I just got my two pencils.

 They are so dense and feel great. Wo0t! Thanks again monolith for the heads up.

 jinp6301, the 600 is top heavy but it doesn't hurt it at all._

 

Pics?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to wait for my paypal to clear (should be done soon), and then probably 5 more days for shipping (I know amazon US takes that long). Did you get dinged by customs?

 Top-heavy, eh? Hopefully it's not a problem, I'm certainly not a fan of those Parker, Mont Blanc, etc pens that are weighty and top heavy, that distribution just doesn't suit a ballpen.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never actually held a Promate. I'd assume there'd be some sort of weight distribution strangeness, but that could depend on the metal they use for the grip. 

 The 600 is made of solid brass, so it's quite heavy. I'd imagine the Ohto doesn't use brass._

 

well, I bought 2 so I'll see how it is when it gets here


----------



## XXII

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a mathematics and physics student, so I do a great deal of writing and most of it needs to be with pencils._

 

what's wrong with doing mathematics with a pen? I think better when the writing is in ink....maybe more vivid I guess!


----------



## unclejr

Man! Cool to see so many folks still using pencils. I have several old Rotring pencils. I bought a bunch of stock in the last years that they made them for about 20 bucks each. Because they're so hard to come by these days, they're definitely prized possessions, and I use them daily! Only thing I'll use, though that Levenger looks interesting.


----------



## jonathanjong

To do mathematics, all you need is some pencils, paper, and a wastepaper basket. To do philosophy, we don't never need the wastepaper basket.






 Actually, if you used pencils...you could just erase the unwanted crud.


----------



## unclejr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To do mathematics, all you need is some pencils, paper, and a wastepaper basket. To do philosophy, *we don't never need* the wastepaper basket.







 Actually, if you used pencils...you could just erase the unwanted crud._

 

Niiiice


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XXII* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what's wrong with doing mathematics with a pen? I think better when the writing is in ink....maybe more vivid I guess!_

 

I do lots of erasing.

 And my pencil writing is just as vivid. Pens just aren't as smooth, either.


----------



## jonathanjong

@unclejr - Did you hear the Sidney Morgenbesser anecdote?

 So, an Oxford linguist was giving a lecture at Columbia University, and Morgenbesser was in attendance. The speaker claimed that in many languages two negatives make a positive, but in no language do two positives make a negative. Morgenbesser was heard to have said, "Yeah, yeah."

 Not that that has to do with anything...


----------



## JSTpt1022

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XXII* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what's wrong with doing mathematics with a pen? I think better when the writing is in ink....maybe more vivid I guess!_

 

My process for mathematics involves doing everything wrong once, then erasing it, then doing it over again. Pen just wouldn't work for me.


----------



## unclejr

Tried out the Levenger. It's weighted funny. I'll stick to my Rotrings.


----------



## crappyjones123

ordered the rotring 600 (old style) today. hopefully it gets mailed out on monday, should have it by the middle of the week. 

 the levenger l-tech is nice but not my cup of tea. thankfully i didnt get it engraved, and the nice people there took it back less shipping which wasnt too bad. hopefully the rotring is as nice as everyone makes it out to be. 

 when i do math, i keep all the stuff that is wrong. more than often i use those sheets when i get stuck on a proof. your mistakes offer more insight into subtle mathematical constructs than just a bone dry theorem does. i just strike a line through the incorrect portion and move on. works lovely.


----------



## Mr_Junesequa

this thread is quite interesting for me ( havnt used a pencil in over 5 years)


----------



## vagarach

Well, my rotring 600 finally arrived, and boy is it impressive. Much smaller than pictures would suggest! The balance of it is superb, even though it is slightly top-heavy, writing is very easy with it, and I can apply much more pressure which much less strain on the wrist compared with my pentel.

 I wonder why they stopped making it, for such a utilitarian beast the ergonomics are superb.

 edit: got to try the thing out in class today, and the length of the sleeve meant that such little lead needs to be exposed it never broke! The few times I used it for its actual purpose (drawing lines) it really came into its own.


----------



## jinp6301

My Ohto Promate arrived as well! I'll be trying it out "on the field" tomorrow for classes, but as of right now, I really like how securely it holds the lead.


----------



## crappyjones123

my rotring 600 finally came in. it is a wee bit top heavy and yes, much smaller than the pictures make it seem but so far, man am i impressed. been writing with it for almost 5 hours now with maybe a minute break every 45 minutes or so and usually the base of my palm starts hurting after a few hours but with this, no pain at all. the lead flows freely on recycled paper (cheap and works well with mathematics). i can now understand how monolith could write 6 lines in such a small space. i am no where near writing that small but with a 0.35mm lead, everything is extremely sharp. no bleeding occurs and all the lines are definitive. so far, my favorite pencil. i received a silver one and am planning on getting a black one as well just for those times when i fancy writing with a different color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. seems wasteful but given how these pencils are no longer made, i figured having an extra one wouldnt be such a bad idea in the event of a mishap.


----------



## yashicaman

I once had a beautiful black Pentel mechanical pencil filled with no. 2 lead. I used it to fill in the circles on the GRE's in the fall of 1982. I've lost that pencil and have rarely picked up one since. I use fountain pen and type a lot (computer, no more mechanical typewriter). Pencil fi make me sad.


----------



## crappyjones123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yashicaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I once had a beautiful black Pentel mechanical pencil filled with no. 2 lead. I used it to fill in the circles on the GRE's in the fall of *1982*. I've lost that pencil and have rarely picked up one since. I use fountain pen and type a lot (computer, no more mechanical typewriter). Pencil fi make me sad._

 

man you are OLD!!! i didnt know live even existed before 1985. must have been some weird times without the internet and what not. hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pentel seems to have been around for a while. it also seems though that the market is shifting severely towards disposable everything. disposable pencils just make me mad. i hope you keep using pencils for a long time to come.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Ohto Promate arrived as well! I'll be trying it out "on the field" tomorrow for classes, but as of right now, I really like how securely it holds the lead._

 

one interesting thing I didnt think about is that since the grip is very sharp (not in a bad way), the grip roughs up my middle fingernail. 

 not really a problem at all, I just didnt think that it would do that


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crappyjones123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my rotring 600 finally came in. it is a wee bit top heavy and yes, much smaller than the pictures make it seem but so far, man am i impressed. been writing with it for almost 5 hours now with maybe a minute break every 45 minutes or so and usually the base of my palm starts hurting after a few hours but with this, no pain at all. the lead flows freely on recycled paper (cheap and works well with mathematics). i can now understand how monolith could write 6 lines in such a small space. i am no where near writing that small but with a 0.35mm lead, everything is extremely sharp. no bleeding occurs and all the lines are definitive. so far, my favorite pencil. i received a silver one and am planning on getting a black one as well just for those times when i fancy writing with a different color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. seems wasteful but given how these pencils are no longer made, i figured having an extra one wouldnt be such a bad idea in the event of a mishap._

 








 I certainly can't write that small with a pencil. I use a particularly thin tipped pen to do that. 

 Congratulations all on getting your 600s. I'm sure you can now all see why I recommended it so enthusiastically. Pretty much every other mechical pencil feels like a child's toy after you use that one.


----------



## Rednamalas1

damn you all! I had to buy 2 rotring 600s - one for me, and one for the one who must be obeyed.


----------



## Khanate

I ordered a rotring 600 also!

 Head-fi as I wake up really leads to unexpected purchases!


----------



## Khanate

What do you gus buy for lead to put into your rotring 600?


----------



## KyPeN

I personally tend to hold a pencil (or pen) far too hard, causing hand pains and an irritating indentation on my middle finger. 

 This lead to my search for a truly soft, comfortable, customizable grip. I ended my search on Sensa pens and pencils. I spend about $20/piece for the pencils and pen, but they last forever. 

 Be warned, they are indeed quite heavy. The pens use special cartridges that use some space age ink that can write upside down, in water, or in a 0-G environment. The nice thing is they never stop writing or go dry until they're empty.

 The pencils are also heavy and probably don't have the best "balance," but the grip makes it all worthwhile in my eyes. Also, the lead mechanism is a bit weird. You are supposed to twist the top about 1/4 of the way and let it return to rest and do it repeatedly as needed.

 That being said, never get hand pains with them and no more indentations on my finger. I love them and haven't found anything better or the same for cheaper.


----------



## hempcamp

Amazon.com: Paper Mate(R) Mirado(R) Black Warrior(R) Pencils, No. 2 Medium Soft Lead, Box Of 12: Office Products

 Mirado Black Warrior cedar pencils with a nice, sharpened point.

 This is my travel writing utensil -- I always have a few and a sharpener and my little notebook. 2 years in Africa and one box held up well enough to get me all the way through, writing a couple of small note pages most days.

 --Chris


----------



## Rednamalas1

and my rotring 600 just arrived - black and silver.

 Not too shabby at all


----------



## crappyjones123

you suck...for having both. impressions plox.


----------



## Rednamalas1

Well my gf jacked the silver one..

 first of all, it's HEAVY. I could easily throw it for serious damage to someone's eye socket. It's a stationary and assassination tool in one. Aside from that, weight balance is absolutely perfect. In tennis racquet terms, very slightly head-heavy. (imagine the lead is the head of the racquet)
 the grip offers zero cushioning (duh, metal) but I got used to that in a day - but after 6 hours of using (burn-in?), even with my sweaty fingers, it worked wonderfully.

 almost zero fatigue after 6 hours of writing. very impressive.

 I also have few other pencils I have compared to (pentel smash, pentel graphgear 2000) and rotring comes out in top due to its weight balance and feel. Other two are very close though.


----------



## jinp6301

The metal grip is genius


----------



## Rednamalas1

yes, it is quite brilliant.


----------



## crappyjones123

in the words of the alpha twins, "smack that bit*h up" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the metal grip bothered me for all of 10 minutes but now i feel that any other type of grip would be useless for me. i tried going back to my bic disposable 0.7mm pencils last night and felt as if i were trying to write with a crayon. a really poor quality one at that. i can write fairly quickly with it now. if i didnt feel the need to save up for a real source, id be all over getting a black one. 

 any pictures red? ive only seen the ones on the website and you cant really tell what it actually looks like.

 also, is the black finish prone to getting smudges on it like the silver one? i have to wipe mine everyday so it looks all nice and shiny.


----------



## NoValidTitle

I swear deep down inside I hate head-fi.... hahah I'm about to order a rotring 600 and I haven't written with a pencil probably since my last scantron test in high school so it's probably been 7 years.


----------



## crappyjones123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoValidTitle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I swear deep down inside I hate head-fi...._

 

i dont think anyone on this site likes it really. everyone spews off junk about it being a great community blah blah blah. i dont disagree with anything they say. but would i not be broke all the time had i not come on this website. absolutely. 

 unlike headphones, where everyone has there own preference, i really dont think there would be too many people who would dislike the rotring 600. if anyone wants to do a group buy next let me know. its silly to pay 10 dollars for shipping for a 24 dollar pencil. ill order perhaps 10 or so and then mail them out at the actual shipping costs.


----------



## jordanross

I might be interested in a group buy for a black rotring 600...


----------



## Rednamalas1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crappyjones123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any pictures red? ive only seen the ones on the website and you cant really tell what it actually looks like.

 also, is the black finish prone to getting smudges on it like the silver one? i have to wipe mine everyday so it looks all nice and shiny._

 

pics are coming up... only camera I have is the crappy camera on my nokia 8800, and my other camera is film leica. I need to use my gf's camera later on. I really need a Point and shoot, since I canceled my M8...

 Black ones can be pretty smudgy at times, but better than the silver one. I don't have silver one to compare at the moment, but IMO, silver looks better.
 It's exactly like the pictures actually - not very plastic-looking at all. Then again, it doesn't look metallic either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoValidTitle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I swear deep down inside I hate head-fi.... hahah I'm about to order a rotring 600 and I haven't written with a pencil probably since my last scantron test in high school so it's probably been 7 years._

 

you never know when you need one!!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jordanross* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I might be interested in a group buy for a black rotring 600..._

 

I want couple more for spare, just in case.


----------



## NoValidTitle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crappyjones123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont think anyone on this site likes it really. everyone spews off junk about it being a great community blah blah blah. i dont disagree with anything they say. but would i not be broke all the time had i not come on this website. absolutely. 

 unlike headphones, where everyone has there own preference, i really dont think there would be too many people who would dislike the rotring 600. if anyone wants to do a group buy next let me know. its silly to pay 10 dollars for shipping for a 24 dollar pencil. ill order perhaps 10 or so and then mail them out at the actual shipping costs._

 

So true, I love the people hear, great guys and gals but damn do I spend money haha.

 I would be down for a group buy if you jump on that I would probably get 2 at least .5mm (I wanted to try a .3 pencil but couldn't find one retail and don't want to spend $30 to find out .3 is too fine for me.

 What about erasers, what do you guys do for erasers?


----------



## craiglester

Staedler Mars Plastic Eraser, works for me on my 3H (Hard) Ticonderoga pencils. I'm all for simplicity.


----------



## NoValidTitle

Bump.

 Does anyone know where I can actually find a .35mm pencil in retail so I can see if I like the fineness of the lead? I really dislike .7 but enjoy .5 I think I might really like .35 but I'm afraid of breakage and such.


----------



## dopeboyfresh

Wow. Seriously?

 I used to use a lot of random mechanical pencils but the lead snapped a lot on me. I got this random cheap papermate twisty one and I've never snapped the lead. :S


----------



## nickyboyo

Pentel P209, 0.9mm lead, perfect for general use, from technical drawings to just jotting down notes- cost £5 22 years ago,and it is still going strong.


----------



## NoValidTitle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pentel P209, 0.9mm lead, perfect for general use, from technical drawings to just jotting down notes- cost £5 22 years ago,and it is still going strong._

 

That's some thick lead.


----------



## ExtendeD

Hey guys, sorry, I haven't looked through the thread. I just stumbled upon here because I find the whole concept of being a pencil enthusiast interesting. I'm a student, and between headphones and everything else I can't spare too much money on pencils. I was wondering if there is a "KSC-75" of pencils, like an easily obtainable, cheap pencil. I'd also like it to be cheap because I have a good habit of losing them.

 Thanks.


----------



## Rednamalas1

^ pentel P205 






 I believe that you can also buy them in bulk, if you plan on losing them


----------



## ExtendeD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rednamalas1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ pentel P205 





 I believe that you can also buy them in bulk, if you plan on losing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha, cool thanks. I saw these on Amazon for about $2. My best bet on buying these in bulk would probably be at a local supplies shop right?

 Thanks again.


----------



## Rednamalas1

mmm I got a pack of 12? 15? for around 13 bucks on ebay with shopping, but that was a while ago..


----------



## jonathanjong

Mechanical pencils n bulk? Oh, for losing... Would wooden pencils be more environmentally friendly in this case?


----------



## Rednamalas1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mechanical pencils n bulk? Oh, for losing... Would wooden pencils be more environmentally friendly in this case?_

 

they're nice enough that when you lose them, someone else will pick them up and start using them


----------



## jonathanjong

This is true. Suppose the same can be said for fountain pens.


----------



## nickyboyo

Lose a Pentel P205/7/9???? blasphemy i say. My 209, as i said, has been going strong for over 20 years now- i treat it to a new eraser every now and then, and it may be on it's 3rd body- black now from discarded 205's. If any of you are conversant with "Only Fool's and Horses", my pencil is like Triggers brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 As for 0.9mm being thick- it's all about control and pressure.


----------



## moogoob

I use wooden pencils, but they go NOWHERE NEAR a sharpener. Fresh xacto knife for sharpening. Only way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then again, I don't usually use pencils for writing, just artwork.


----------



## squid_shank

i have used the PhD exclusively for almost 5 years, to me no other pencil feels as durable or comfortable


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rednamalas1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ pentel P205 






 I believe that you can also buy them in bulk, if you plan on losing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My parents used to buy cheap mechanical pencils in bulk for me and my sister and keep pulling the hair off their heads everytime we had to bust out a new one because we lost the first ones or broke them jamming or unjamming them. The P205 is a cheap pencil but I swear that the 3 that I bought back in 2000 are still with me and still haven't jammed up. Love those pencils to death.


----------



## Rednamalas1

^ wonderful pencils indeed. However, they're in cold storage since my rotrings arrived.


----------



## randomasdf

staedtler 980 is quite fun, perhaps just because of its thick pencil leads =D
 (quite annoying to get our the lead shavings from the back, though.)


----------



## jonathanjong

Dammit, I gotta get a rotring 600 now. must sign up for paypal first...


----------



## Rednamalas1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dammit, I gotta get a rotring 600 now. must sign up for paypal first..._

 

silver rotring 600 > Black rotring 600

 They simply look better and results in less smudges. 

 Of course, you could get both and get one jacked by your girlfriend

 [Me]: hmmm, what's in the mail today? Ooooh my pencils have arrived
 [The One Who Must Be Obeyed]: Wow, nice pencils, Red! Thank you!
 *yoink!*
 [Me] NOOOOOOOooooooo!
 [TOWMBO] Emo.


----------



## Earwax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NoValidTitle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bump.

 Does anyone know where I can actually find a .35mm pencil in retail so I can see if I like the fineness of the lead? I really dislike .7 but enjoy .5 I think I might really like .35 but I'm afraid of breakage and such._

 

There are some types of .3mm pencils available on ebay, Also 3 or 4 of the drafting pencils from pentelstore.com https://www.pentelstore.com/catalog/...16f043426f061d are available in .3mm. I tried a .3 and it's stronger than I expected. 

 I ditched my pens for notetaking at work (as I'm on the phone all day with clients) and switched back to mechanical pencils some months back. From Pentel I like the Techniclick G, and the P205. My most used is the Sanford Technician .07 (got a whole box full on ebay) it's similar to the P205. 

 You all might enjoys Dave's Mechanical Pencils Blog Dave's Mechanical Pencils


----------



## jonathanjong

Is this it?
Rotring 600 Series Mechanical Pencil 0.35mm Silver - eBay (item 110322886363 end time Jan-05-09 21:32:25 PST)

 and

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rotring-600-Seri...3%3A1|294%3A50

 and

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROTRING-600-OLD-...3%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Rednamalas1

yes, yes and yes. But I would stick to 0.5mm though or .7 if you can find one. .35mm is way too thin and lead will break off every sentence. 

 Also, that's a bit more than I've paid. I think I paid around 37$ for both black and silver ones.


----------



## Khanate

I've experienced a lot of breakage with .35mm, but I push a lot. Maybe also it's because the lead that came with it is too thin


----------



## jonathanjong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rednamalas1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes, yes and yes. But I would stick to 0.5mm though or .7 if you can find one. .35mm is way too thin and lead will break off every sentence. 

 Also, that's a bit more than I've paid. I think I paid around 37$ for both black and silver ones._

 

Well, the black is $27. Would rather have silver though...


----------



## Rednamalas1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, the black is $27. Would rather have silver though..._

 

like I posted before, silver > black. It looks even better if you're a hand model.


----------



## jonathanjong

I found silver for $30. Now to try to justify dropping NZD60 on a pencil to myself.


----------



## Rednamalas1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found silver for $30. Now to try to justify dropping NZD60 on a pencil to myself._

 

women take their clothes off the minute you pull these out.

 if you don't buy one, men take their clothes off.


----------



## jonathanjong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rednamalas1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_women take their clothes off the minute you pull these out.

 if you don't buy one, men take their clothes off._

 

Must have them now...


----------



## Rednamalas1

good boy


----------



## jonathanjong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rednamalas1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_good boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Shuddup. I hate you.


----------



## deltaydeltax

Crazy! I didn't realize how many other people put such serious thought into writing instruments. I have a pen and pencil both from the Mont Blanc Meisterstuck collection. 

MONTBLANC - Writing Instruments - MeisterstÃ¼ck - Platinum Line Classique

MONTBLANC - Writing Instruments - MeisterstÃ¼ck - Platinum Line Classique

 You have to look closely at the picture to tell which is the pencil, and which is the pen. 

 Before these, I carried around the same cheap clear mechanical pencil for ~7years. It may have been a Pentel. When it broke, I was crushed. So, my girlfriend went to Month Blanc to make me feel much better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That and I had been looking at the Mont Blancs for a long time.


----------



## compuryan

Yeah I just get the big packs of the Bics, I use them like crazy.


----------



## vagarach

Just a little update of no consequence, but today I wrote a final exam with the rotring 600, exam had a mix of paragraph writing and proofs, and the thing was a joy to use, no pain and it let me write quickly and still keep it readable! 

 I had long doubted if it was worth the price, but no longer.

 [edit] I looked back a page and still, people are talking about the rotring, 13 pages later! Black is the best! however, even though I haven't actually seen the silver one..silver is a bit too flash, people might catch on that it looks and _is_ expensive. oh...and it's stealthy...


----------



## Rednamalas1

black looks (from a distance) plastic-ish.


----------



## shellylh

I just picked up a couple of the Rotring 600 off of ebay (0.5mm in silver and 0.35mm in black). I prefer the black but the silver looks nice too. They have a nice weight to them. I have been using 0.5mm Alvin Draft/Matics up until this point and the Rotrings feels more solid. The 0.35mm seems to be a little too thin, I keep breaking the lead so I guess I will mostly stick with the 0.5mm in the future. 

 I actually love mechanical pencils and never knew that you could get one that was significantly better than the Alvin Draft/Matic! I was very happy to find this thread. My wallet was not happy though. 

 Thanks to everyone who suggested this pencil.


----------



## dhaninugraha

i'm currently using Rotring Tikky II 0.5mm, have no idea how long i have kept this pencil for... 3-4 years?


----------



## Zodduska

My old style black Rotring 600 .7 arrived today, funny thing is I haven't even looked at this tread until now. What a great pencil, just by looking at it it's easy to see why. Unfortunately the model I got does not have the retracting tip, does anyone elses have it?


----------



## unclejr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My old style black Rotring 600 .7 arrived today, funny thing is I haven't even looked at this tread until now. What a great pencil, just by looking at it it's easy to see why. Unfortunately the model I got does not have the retracting tip, does anyone elses have it?_

 

Old style doesn't but the new style 600 does. Both are great. I wish the new one had the knurled grip.


----------



## Zodduska

Thanks for clearing that up unclejr.


----------



## crappyjones123

im thinking of getting another 600 but this time in black. have 2 silver ones now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 god do they kick ass.


----------



## unclejr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crappyjones123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im thinking of getting another 600 but this time in black. have 2 silver ones now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 god do they kick ass._

 

I have several of the 600 series pens in silver that don't look quite as good to me as the black ones. My favorite is the lava 0,7 mm pencil. The old style 600 is great and all, just not pocketable.


----------



## crappyjones123

i have no intentions of carrying a pencil as nice in my pocket. knurled tip or not. 

 after using the 0.35mm pencil for more than a semester, anything larger, even a 0.7mm seems like im writing with a crayon. 

 anyone know where i can get 2B lead in 0.35mm? i have a bunch of HB lead but i have to keep dispensing lead very often which is getting to be rather annoying. any harder lead would solve that problem. prefer non absurd shipping (< $10)


----------



## Grey Massacre

I just got into pen/pencil turning around Christmas and I have done a few pens here is some pictures, so far it's been so much fun, I have acquired a lot of different woods I have over 45 kinds! The pencil kits I have are all metal, no plastic parts!

 Also hunting for incredible burls is great! I plan on turning higher end pens now, those: Majestic Pen Kits at Penn State Industries.

 In case anyone is interested the wood from left to right are:

 Walnut burl, Chakte Kok (pens)
 Walnut burl (pen)
 Cocobolo (pen)
 Afzelia burl, Acacia (those are pencils)
 Checen burl, spalted sugar maple (pens)

 Hurray for woodturning-fi + pencil-fi!

 Charles


----------



## BauhausBold

I use Lamy pens.










 And the same SANFORD PROTOUCH II MECHANICAL PENCIL since 2002 when I started graphic design.


----------



## monolith

That Sanford is a nice design. I might get one to see if it can hold a candle to the Rotring 600.


----------



## -=Germania=-

Got this is a vintage auction Lot. 

 Very Good Condition - Kanoe 4 Color pencil with box and papers (Made in Japan)


----------



## mechtech

I'm a staunch supporter of Mirado Black Warrior pencils. Granted, I prefer to use a pen, but c'mon, how can you NOT use a pencil named the Mirado Black Warrior?!


----------



## Daeregaol

hmm... I used to have a 'pen-addiction' where I collected Peas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol I anyway recently I've developed a liking for pencils again... but still not such a big fan of mechanical pencils, normal one's draw much better!


----------



## m0ofassa

is anyone here into pen spinning?
Japen Spinning
 Similar to that. Im always fiddling with something when i listen at work instead of working


----------



## adion

Pencils currently in rotation:
















 As for pen spinning, the only one I can do is the basic twirl around the thumb. It's a common sight among my engineering peers. We constantly have pencils in our hands.


----------



## Zodduska

a few Rotring 600 glamour shots...


----------



## Granthos

^ good god that pencil looks amazing.

 After reading this whole thread and looking on ebay, i am pretty firmly decided on a Rotring 600 in black, either 0.5 or 0.7.

 I use just normal 0.7 BIC pack pencils right now. With the Rotring, should I move down to a 0.5? I write very small, and feel that the 0.7 is too big right now.


 Edit: Also, what is the difference between a Rotring 600 and 300. I was thinking about picking up both since the 300 is only 12 $.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Granthos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ good god that pencil looks amazing.

 After reading this whole thread and looking on ebay, i am pretty firmly decided on a Rotring 600 in black, either 0.5 or 0.7.

 I use just normal 0.7 BIC pack pencils right now. With the Rotring, should I move down to a 0.5? I write very small, and feel that the 0.7 is too big right now.


 Edit: Also, what is the difference between a Rotring 600 and 300. I was thinking about picking up both since the 300 is only 12 $._

 

Holy bovine, I agree. This is my first time on this thread, and that pencil was just love at first sight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Strange though, going on their website, there's info on the Rotring 300, but nothing on the 600.


----------



## Rednamalas1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a few Rotring 600 glamour shots...
_

 

Good stuff! I have two of those - one silver and one black. They both are quite a joy to write with.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Granthos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ good god that pencil looks amazing.

 After reading this whole thread and looking on ebay, i am pretty firmly decided on a Rotring 600 in black, either 0.5 or 0.7.

 I use just normal 0.7 BIC pack pencils right now. With the Rotring, should I move down to a 0.5? I write very small, and feel that the 0.7 is too big right now.


 Edit: Also, what is the difference between a Rotring 600 and 300. I was thinking about picking up both since the 300 is only 12 $._

 

Dew it! I haven't tried the 300, but 600 is a masterpiece. I have Pentel graphgear 1000 as well, and while pentel isn't too bad, rotring's weight distribution is just right.

 For cheap pencils Pentel P205 is awesome - I just have them in bulk in my office and use them.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy bovine, I agree. This is my first time on this thread, and that pencil was just love at first sight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Strange though, going on their website, there's info on the Rotring 300, but nothing on the 600._

 

that's because 300 is current and 600 is discontinued. 

 Get the 600, but 

 Don't get this version:






 and get this version instead:


----------



## Zodduska

Thanks for the comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Granthos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ good god that pencil looks amazing.

 After reading this whole thread and looking on ebay, i am pretty firmly decided on a Rotring 600 in black, either 0.5 or 0.7.

 I use just normal 0.7 BIC pack pencils right now. With the Rotring, should I move down to a 0.5? I write very small, and feel that the 0.7 is too big right now.


 Edit: Also, what is the difference between a Rotring 600 and 300. I was thinking about picking up both since the 300 is only 12 $._

 

I'd say go for the 600 in .5mm, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Granthos

Link to Pencil
 So the above is what i am thinking about getting. I want to go with the black 600, then i may get the silver 300 or 600 later on.

 If i remember correctly, Red, you said that the silver looked more visually appealing. You also have both of these colors. Do you think that you could take a side by side of the two?


----------



## Rednamalas1

sure, I have been meaning to, but I have no digital camera (I'm a film camera person) so I'll need to steal it from my gf. I'll try to take some photos tonight.


----------



## jinp6301

Heh, I like my ohto promate. Its basically the same pencil as the 600 with a plastic rubber casing and is circular instead of being hexagonal. The important part, the grip, is still metal and its cheaper then the 600 on ebay.


----------



## Zodduska

The Promate looks like a mighty fine pencil but another potentially important difference, correct me if im wrong, is that it's made of aluminum and the 600 is solid brass. I haven't read too much about the Promate myself but I've seen reports that their Super Promecha is very grip heavy.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rednamalas1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get the 600, but 

 Don't get this version:






_

 

I have been meaning to try a Rotring and picked up a lava 600, the same design you said not to get. Is there anything wrong with this one or is just not as good as the older 600?

 Just to be sure I bought a NOS 600 in Silver of the Pencil-fi approved model off of E-bay an hour ago.


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been meaning to try a Rotring and picked up a lava 600, the same design you said not to get. Is there anything wrong with this one or is just not as good as the older 600?

 Just to be sure I bought a NOS 600 in Silver of the Pencil-fi approved model off of E-bay an hour ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just picked up one of these from the comments in here and elsewhere
¡ÚROTRING/¥í¥Ã¥È¥ê¥ó¥°¡Û600 À½¿ÞÍÑ¥·¥ã¡¼¥×¥Ú¥ó¥·¥ë - Ê¸Ë¼¶ñÄÌÈÎ|Í¢ÆþÊ¸Ë¼¶ñÈÎÇä|Ê¬ÅÙ´ï¥É¥Ã¥È¥³¥à
 Ordering was a ***** until I found the link for International orders
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Plus it was only $20 + $9 for shipping

 Got it in black, but now I'm debating getting another in silver....damn you head-fi


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been meaning to try a Rotring and picked up a lava 600, the same design you said not to get. Is there anything wrong with this one or is just not as good as the older 600?

 Just to be sure I bought a NOS 600 in Silver of the Pencil-fi approved model off of E-bay an hour ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm not sure if there is anything wrong with them but I haven't used one myself. I believe its the redesigned model which looks like it would be better suited to carrying around since you won't poke yourself as easily.. the classic Rotring 600 can be a little dangerous when carried in a pocket.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Promate looks like a mighty fine pencil but another potentially important difference, correct me if im wrong, is that it's made of aluminum and the 600 is solid brass. I haven't read too much about the Promate myself but I've seen reports that their Super Promecha is very grip heavy._

 

Forgot to quote 

 I havent used the 600s but I feel that the Promate is slightly grip heavy. I have no problems though. I feel like if it was more heavier at the other side, it would be hard to balance it on the hand.


----------



## Granthos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked up one of these from the comments in here and elsewhere
¡ÚROTRING/¥í¥Ã¥È¥ê¥ó¥°¡Û600 À½¿ÞÍÑ¥·¥ã¡¼¥×¥Ú¥ó¥·¥ë - Ê¸Ë¼¶ñÄÌÈÎ|Í¢ÆþÊ¸Ë¼¶ñÈÎÇä|Ê¬ÅÙ´ï¥É¥Ã¥È¥³¥à
 Ordering was a ***** until I found the link for International orders
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Plus it was only $20 + $9 for shipping

 Got it in black, but now I'm debating getting another in silver....damn you head-fi_

 

Thanks for the link sommers. I will most likely order from there. Weird system for international orders is right. Most likely this some time this week i will put my order through.


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Granthos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the link sommers. I will most likely order from there. Weird system for international orders is right. Most likely this some time this week i will put my order through._

 

Haha no problem. I figured someone might be able to benefit from the site. I tried google translate and it worked but it kept getting messed up after I clicked checkout. Then I found a blog where someone explained what you had to do. Just click on International Orders on the right an it explains it all for you


----------



## Granthos

^ for me i just looked at the top and saw an American flag and clicked that. From there i read what was said and figured it all out.


----------



## jonathanjong

I just bought a silver Rotring 600. I hate you, Red.


----------



## Rednamalas1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought a silver Rotring 600. I hate you, Red._

 

emo.

 Anyways, here are some images that I promised:
















 Man, I suck at taking photos.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

^ Wow, those pencils look so classy, I think it's going to have the Mac Effect on a few girls (if you know what that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## jonathanjong

Jesus, Red. Now I want a black one too.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked up one of these from the comments in here and elsewhere
¡ÚROTRING/¥í¥Ã¥È¥ê¥ó¥°¡Û600 À½¿ÞÍÑ¥·¥ã¡¼¥×¥Ú¥ó¥·¥ë - Ê¸Ë¼¶ñÄÌÈÎ|Í¢ÆþÊ¸Ë¼¶ñÈÎÇä|Ê¬ÅÙ´ï¥É¥Ã¥È¥³¥à
 Ordering was a ***** until I found the link for International orders
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Plus it was only $20 + $9 for shipping

 Got it in black, but now I'm debating getting another in silver....damn you head-fi_

 

we should do a group buy to save shipping costs


----------



## jonathanjong

How much IS this...?


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_we should do a group buy to save shipping costs _

 

Totally, if we can get I dunno 5-10 people lets do it, I'm itchin for a silver one now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @jonathan: its about $20 USD for one, plus $10 shipping


----------



## fordgtlover

Great thread & great photos.

 I'll keep an eye on whether a GB moves forward.


----------



## csommers

Thats 4 people that might be interested, including myself. I'll check back later this week an see if we can get some more


----------



## jonathanjong

$30, eh? Maybe a black one won't hurt. I'm in NZ tho...


----------



## Rednamalas1

I could use another 2 black and silver ones...GB sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## Granthos

I would hold off on the order if a group buy insues.
 How much would the GB cost be, and who wants to front the money up?
 I can send my payment early if needed to help cover the shipping costs.


----------



## Aleatoris

...I fell in love with the rotring at first glance. But I don't know if I can justify its purchase... I usually write in ink these days, and I have no idea how it fairs as a drawing pencil.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aleatoris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I fell in love with the rotring at first glance. But I don't know if I can justify its purchase... I usually write in ink these days, and I have no idea how it fairs as a drawing pencil._

 

Well, it's not like it takes a special kind of 0.5 lead only.


----------



## mark_h

My current sketch book and Staedtler Mars 780 go everywhere with me. I only use this pencil!


----------



## TheMarchingMule

^ I may get a sketchbook soon...drawing on top of my notes during class isn't the most productive value.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rednamalas1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could use another 2 black and silver ones...GB sounds like a wonderful idea._

 

I asked for a price quote for 2 and it came out to be about 52 bucks. ~20 bucks/pencil and 12 dollars for shipping. So it seems that its 9 + 3 x (number of pencils) for shipping.


----------



## adion

I'm interested in one of these Rotrings, for what it's worth. I expected the price to be closer to $100 for all the praise it's getting. Count me in for the group buy.


----------



## Rednamalas1

who is responsible for this group buy?

 wouldn't it be easier to do it by region (to save on re-shipping costs)?

 ie, one person responsible for north american group buy - one for europe one for aussie/NZ etc etc


----------



## jinp6301

that sounds good. We wouldnt save shipping costs if we had one person for the entire world  I wouldnt mind doing it for NA if people dont mind paying up front (I dont have enough money to pay in advance )


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that sounds good. We wouldnt save shipping costs if we had one person for the entire world  I wouldnt mind doing it for NA if people dont mind paying up front (I dont have enough money to pay in advance )_

 

Sounds good

 I think the multi-buy based on location is a good idea.

 Meat01 sent me a PM saying he was interested in one so add him to the list too

 On a side note: good grief that shipping is fast, I ordered yesterday, today it shipped an its already out of Japan an scheduled to be here by Friday. wowzers


----------



## fordgtlover

I think there's only the two of us from Aus/NZ. I can't see that there would be much to gain from a GB of two. But, I can see the point of not having to reship from the US. Either way, unless there's a discount on the pencils themselves, there's probably little savings for jonathanjong and I.


----------



## Granthos

I am in for two pencils on the group buy. Also, I am in the US.


----------



## tpc41

count me in for one rotring


----------



## appophylite

Can anyone recommend a good 2 mm Lead Holder? I used to have a Camel brand one in India that had a lead sharpener built into the push mechanism at the top, but I loaned it out and it broke in '01. Since then, I've had a nostalgic longing to return to 2 mm and after seeing a previous post with one (I believe it was the Staedler Mars 780), I'm interested in recommendations if anyone has them!


----------



## jonathanjong

woot! rotring 600 came today!


----------



## Rednamalas1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_woot! rotring 600 came today!_

 

you like?


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone recommend a good 2 mm Lead Holder? I used to have a Camel brand one in India that had a lead sharpener built into the push mechanism at the top, but I loaned it out and it broke in '01. Since then, I've had a nostalgic longing to return to 2 mm and after seeing a previous post with one (I believe it was the Staedler Mars 780), I'm interested in recommendations if anyone has them!_

 

W/o a doubt
Cult Pens Caran d'Ache Fixpencil 22

 Awesome lead holder, build quality is superb, and it handles great


----------



## jonathanjong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rednamalas1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you like?_

 

Yes, it's very solid, and I like the bottom (top?) heaviness. Writes very well. I've not tried writing a long time with it yet, but it feels like I'll be able to write for a while before tiring out. Is it worth the $30 I paid for it? Probably not, but hey, I stopped seriously justifying my expenditure months ago.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_W/o a doubt
Cult Pens Caran d'Ache Fixpencil 22

 Awesome lead holder, build quality is superb, and it handles great_

 

Thanks for the info! Looking into it as we speak. Damn its a nice looking piece of kit!


----------



## csommers

Cross-post here: but does anyone know where I can score a Rotring 600 Rollerball, other than on ebay?
 I've found Montgomery pens, but they want $90+ for one


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, it's very solid, and I like the bottom (top?) heaviness. Writes very well. I've not tried writing a long time with it yet, but it feels like I'll be able to write for a while before tiring out. Is it worth the $30 I paid for it? Probably not, but hey, I stopped seriously justifying my expenditure months ago._

 

Thanks for those first impressions! I'm seriously considering the purchase of a Wacom tablet (Intuos3 6"x 8" version), and the Rotoring sounds like the ideal pencil when I can't use my tablet to doodle (aka during class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, it's very solid, and I like the bottom (top?) heaviness. Writes very well. I've not tried writing a long time with it yet, but it feels like I'll be able to write for a while before tiring out. Is it worth the $30 I paid for it? Probably not, *but hey, I stopped seriously justifying my expenditure months ago.*_


----------



## jonathanjong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for those first impressions! I'm seriously considering the purchase of a Wacom tablet (Intuos3 6"x 8" version), and the Rotoring sounds like the ideal pencil when I can't use my tablet to doodle (aka during class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)._

 

Won't it scratch your Wacom?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

LOL.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Won't it scratch your Wacom?_

 

Har har, funny fella.


----------



## jonathanjong

More seriously, what are you going to doodle ON? Moleskine, much? <grin>


----------



## jinp6301

Alright, so I guess I'll handle the group buy for the NA market. If you're interested PM me, dont post here because I might miss it. I'll find the total price with shipping and divide it by total number of pencils times the number of pencils you want + $5 for shipping.

 Sounds good?


----------



## Granthos

^ Sounds good to me.

 You will have a PM soon.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Yup, you're gonna have another PM coming in a few moments.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jonathanjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 More seriously, what are you going to doodle ON? Moleskine, much? <grin>_

 

Holy bovine, while searching for a sketchbook, "moleskine" is a real company name. I thought you were making a weird joke and had made a typo at the end.

Amazon.com: Moleskine Sketchbook Pocket: Moleskine: Home & Garden

 I may just buy one tonight, unless people have other opinions to give out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Hey jinp6301, I'll send you that PM later on tonight; I forgot I have to be somewhere soon.)


----------



## paara

My trusted pencil


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *paara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



 My trusted pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just gotta jump back here for a second: that pencil design makes it look like one of those Chinese finger-trap toys!


----------



## paara

Hehe, when I want to press it to make more led come out, the whole pencile become shorter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Picked up two versions of the Rotring this week. I haven't decided yet which one I prefer.


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy bovine, while searching for a sketchbook, "moleskine" is a real company name. I thought you were making a weird joke and had made a typo at the end.

Amazon.com: Moleskine Sketchbook Pocket: Moleskine: Home & Garden

 I may just buy one tonight, unless people have other opinions to give out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Hey jinp6301, I'll send you that PM later on tonight; I forgot I have to be somewhere soon.)_

 

I have a lot of moleskines and they work great for sketching. (I use mine for idea sketching then actual drawing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 moleskine group buy as well?


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Picked up two versions of the Rotring this week. I haven't decided yet which one I prefer.




_

 

Where did you find the black version of that? I looked all over for it


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Picked it up at Art Browns here in NYC. NOS.


----------



## jinp6301

How much did it run you? I'll have to check that place out!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much did it run you? I'll have to check that place out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

$24. They don't usually have Rotrings, they just bought out a store that was closing down that had a big collection of NOS Rotrings. All of the old style were already gone and I believe only Lava FPs and Ballpoints are left.


----------



## jinp6301

ahh ok. Thanks for the info!


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$24. They don't usually have Rotrings, they just bought out a store that was closing down that had a big collection of NOS Rotrings. All of the old style were already gone and I believe only Lava FPs and Ballpoints are left._

 

Did they have any rollerballs by chance?


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Sorry, I didn't really pay attention. They have 8-10 pens of some sort. I will try to stop by next week and check it out.


----------



## .coco

Just picked up 2 Rotring 600's in 0.35mm, the old style kinds. Beautiful pencils.


----------



## jonathanjong

Hey that black one isn't a pencil, is it? 

 @TheMarchingMule: Moleskines are great for drawing. I use a large hardback for doodling during lectures and sermons and such. I can't just sit and listen... Anyway, they're a little expensive, but money well spent IMO. I carry a Moleskine (or 2) around everywhere I go and put them through a lot of abuse, and they remain intact. Meanwhile, I watch my friends' notebooks fall to pieces.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

The black one is also a pencil, the head retracts when not in use so it does not have the looks of the older one but it is a .7 pencil.


----------



## jonathanjong

Ah, so it's not an old-style 600, then? So, it's not just a black version of the silver, right?


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Nope newer version. Not as highly favored but still a nice pencil. Actually seems to have better weight and weight distribution to me.

 There is a black version and it is pictured a couple pages back.


----------



## jinp6301

Right now I have 4 pencils for the rotring 600 group buy. This doesnt seem to be enough to make this worthwhile. If more people (in US/Can) wants to do this, PM me with what color (black or silver) and what lead size (0.3,0.5,0.7) you want.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

^ Now you have six!


----------



## Rednamalas1

^ make that eight!


----------



## jonathanjong

Dammit, I want and old black one but I'm in NZ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if fraseyboy and chinesekiwi want to drop NZD60 on pencils...


----------



## csommers

My black .7 600 arrived today. 3 days travel time from Japan an customs, I'm impressed.
 The pencil is actually a bit smaller than I thought it would be, which is a good thing! Feels very well made, gave it a little spin with a sketch an it handles well.


----------



## jinp6301

So right now, we have 8 orders

 meat01 - 1 black (0.5)
 Granthos - 1 black (0.5)
 - 1 silver (0.7)
 yuckymucky - 1 black (0.5)
 - 1 silver (0.7)
 TheMarchingMule - 1 black (0.5)
 1 silver (0.5)
 Rednamalas1 - 1 black (0.7)
 - 1 silver (0.7)
 jinp6301 - 1 silver (0.3)

 NEW
 adion - 1 black (0.5)
 tpc41 - 1 black (0.5)
 tangsta - 3 black (0.5)
 - 1 silver (0.5)

 These are all the PMs that Ive gotten from people so far. Total is 10 pencils so if you still want to get in the group buy, send me a PM asap.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Any guess on when the orders will be placed, so we can forward the money to you?


----------



## jinp6301

I'll wait another day then I'll get the price quote from the company.


----------



## jinp6301

Alright I asked for a quote for 16 pencils so we'll see what we get


----------



## jinp6301

Got an email back from the company

  Quote:


 Dear Mr. ME

 Thank you for your ordering at bundoki.com again.

 We don't have enough quantity for your order and has been already ordering items to our wholesaler.
 I will send you an invoice as soon as we stock all items.

 If you have any question, please contact me anytime.

 Best regards,


----------



## Rednamalas1

oh noes.


----------



## TheMarchingMule




----------



## adion

Was kind of afraid of that, I mean isn't the 600 a discontinued pencil? There must be only so many left that aren't in somebody's posession yet.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was kind of afraid of that, I mean isn't the 600 a discontinued pencil? There must be only so many left that aren't in somebody's posession yet._

 

Yeah, which may explain why on eBay, they're $40+


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, which may explain why on eBay, they're $40+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yea on the bundoki website it showed there were only 2 blacks .7 left
 Who knows, they might have some still at the warehouse.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yea on the bundoki website it showed there were only 2 blacks .7 left
 Who knows, they might have some still at the warehouse._

 

Is it just me, or I can't see the website right now? It seems like some kind of error page, or notification. Something about March 21st?

 (This is especially embarrassing for me because I'm Japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 EDIT: Never mind, Google translated it! Just some maintenance time.


----------



## jinp6301

We'll see what happens and if they email me back


----------



## crappyjones123

anyway i can still get in on the group buy? i just saw this thread again after a really long time.


----------



## Aleatoris

hey, if there's a delay, could I get in on the group buy as well? I'm in Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## Rednamalas1

^
 you guys should pm Jinp6301 and put your names there for GB. If you just post them here, he might miss them.

 I'm still in for GB. I'll be patient - I already have a couple - and I just wanted some 0.7mm


----------



## .coco

I just got my three Rotring 600's today. Two in the old school silver with red text, and one of the "newer" black ones. Really nice pencils, and the black one is a real looker.


----------



## jinp6301

OK, so I got an invoice just now from the company. Tangsta dropped out so theres space for 3 x black (0.5) and 1 x silver (0.5)

 The total per person should be $23/pencil + $3 shipping sent through First Class mail since Priority would be cost prohibitive.

 So if anyone still wants in the group buy and wants 0.5 pencils, please PM me


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, so I got an invoice just now from the company. Tangsta dropped out so theres space for 3 x black (0.5) and 1 x silver (0.5)

 The total per person should be $23/pencil + $3 shipping sent through First Class mail since Priority would be cost prohibitive.

 So if anyone still wants in the group buy and wants 0.5 pencils, please PM me_

 

Awesome, so the group buy can go forward as planned in a day or two?


----------



## jinp6301

Yup, I have a question that someone brought up in a PM. Are we sure that theyre the old style rotring 600s? Can someone who already bought one from the company make sure?


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup, I have a question that someone brought up in a PM. Are we sure that theyre the old style rotring 600s? Can someone who already bought one from the company make sure?_

 

If nobody here replies in 24 hours, maybe send the website that question, and attach a picture of the old 600 just to make sure they understand?


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If nobody here replies in 24 hours, maybe send the website that question, and attach a picture of the old 600 just to make sure they understand?_

 

They are.(Assuming you are talking about Bundoki) Look at the pics on their site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats how mine looks, cept in black


----------



## BauhausBold

Thats a nice looking pencil.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Ah, hopefully the group buy will happen this week! I've already allocated money for this!


----------



## jinp6301

Sorry guys. The NYC meet was this weekend and I've been pretty busy. I THINK I got enough orders to go ahead. I'll make sure tomorrow and send out PMs.


----------



## David_N

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## jinp6301

Sorry all. I've been very sick with the flu for the last few days. I will contact you all about the group buy soon.


----------



## jinp6301

Update. Some people have not responded to my PMs so there are some spots available for the rotring 600 pencils

 The pencils left are
 2 x Silver 0.5mm
 2 x Silver 0.7mm

 If interested, please PM me


----------



## Aleatoris

YGPM!


----------



## TheMarchingMule

I'm sure that the group buy would go faster if it adhered to the rule: You snooze, you lose!


----------



## adion

I agree, do we have enough in the group buy to proceed? I'd like to get this show on the road, my writing gets sloppier by the day no thanks to 0.7mm Bics.


----------



## malldian

Damn that looks nice. If this happens for any fountain pens please let me know.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

I think those chirping crickets took residence in this thread by now.


----------



## adion

For what it's worth I went ahead and ordered a silver and a black 0.5 the other day. Should get them soon.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For what it's worth I went ahead and ordered a silver and a black 0.5 the other day. Should get them soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I too just filled out an order form, but go figure, Gmail decides to go down now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Awesome, I just paid $53 for two Rotring 600 pencils. They better be worth it!


----------



## monolith

Bahaha. Look what I have created!

 I'm glad so many people are getting these pencils. You'll all be very happy with them, I guarantee.


----------



## adion

To those that have a Rotring, anyone know what the letters mean that you see when you twist the top?


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To those that have a Rotring, anyone know what the letters mean that you see when you twist the top?_

 

Different types of lead. Typically they are all showing HB as that seems to be the most commercially available lead type.

 I always assumed it was just a reminder of lead type as turning seems to do nothing.


----------



## jinp6301

Sorry guys. I completely failed in trying to get the group buy to work


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry guys. I completely failed in trying to get the group buy to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's okay Numbers, we still love you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got my Rotring pencils today, and just the packaging was fun to go through. Bundoki has one of the best customer services I've ever had the pleasure of doing business with, and the pencils arrived safe and sound in a padded envelope.

 On a side note, I think Japanese packaging labels have the cutest personalities. Twice on the package, there was a stamp with a pencil snapped in two, and the pencil said: "Please Don't Forget We Are FRAGILE."


----------



## appophylite

While I continue to make up my mind over a Caran d'Ache 2 mm lead holder that was recommended earlier in the thread, I bought this Helix 2mm lead holder to tide me over:






 Mine has a brushed aluminum barrel instead of the cheap plastic blue barrel. Not that that really helps it much in the appearance category where it is downright bleak. But it feels rather surprisingly balanced considering its construction. my old one in India used to be a twist-to-advance model, while this remains a push-to-advance lead from the top. and like most 2 mm lead holders I used to use, it comes with a nice discrete sharpener tucked into the push top.

 All in all, it feels rather good to return to a 2 mm lead as I've been using .5 mm mechanical pencils for the last 9 years almost exclusively.


----------



## vagarach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vpivinylspinner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Different types of lead. Typically they are all showing HB as that seems to be the most commercially available lead type.

 I always assumed it was just a reminder of lead type as turning seems to do nothing._

 

This is supremely useful when doing technical drawing by hand! Of course, everything is now done in autocad, but my teacher insisted on doing things dark ages style and _then_ doing it a second time on the computer.

 monolith, you should ask all these sellers for a commission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## meat01

Can someone who is familiar with what the differences are between the Rotring 600 and the Kohinoor Rapidomatic or the Alvin DM05, DM07 pencils as far as weight and balance?

 I have an Alvin DM05 and a Kohinoor Rapidomatic and they both have the knurled barrel at the bottom like the Rotring. The Alvin has a rubberery barrel and the Kohinor has what I think is a hard plastic. The Rotring looks a lot nicer being metal, but I wondered if they felt similar while writing.


----------



## gspence2000

Has anyone tried the Rotring 800? Similar to the 600 but "pocket safe" with a retractable sleeve. Also I am seeing Rotring 500 pencils out there--they look just like the old 600's to me and I cannot figure out what the difference is.


----------



## vagarach

The 500 is like a budget version of the 600--the grip is knurled brass, but unlike the 600, the rest of the body is plastic.

 When I bought my 600 I saw the seller's other ebay items, and there was the 500, for about half the price, which made me rather upset, but I calmed down when I found out that the 500 wasn't all metal.


----------



## gspence2000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 500 is like a budget version of the 600--the grip is knurled brass, but unlike the 600, the rest of the body is plastic.

 When I bought my 600 I saw the seller's other ebay items, and there was the 500, for about half the price, which made me rather upset, but I calmed down when I found out that the 500 wasn't all metal._

 

Thanks vagarach, that's good info.


----------



## p956lh

I've been using a Cross Century 0.5mm pencil for 7 years and frankly, I wanted to retire it from front-line duty and began looking for another pencil... none of the budget pencils I got afterwards came even close to cutting it (I'm in engineering, and have to conjure up pages and pages of assignments every week).

 Turns out a friend of mine had an original vintage 600, and one of the Levenger Lava pencils. I tried both out, and I was smitten by both (more so by the 600). So I just sent an email to bundoki for a 600 and two 500s (one for me and another for a friend of mine). I'm curious as to how the 500 would feel relative to the 600. 

 On another note, it's kinda cool to own a drafting pencil and a headphone (an LP Sextett) from the same era, even though I never actually lived through the '80s


----------



## adion

Dropped my Rotring 600 and bent the tip 45 degrees. Was afraid of that, I always thought that part looked vulnerable. Time to get another.


----------



## gspence2000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dropped my Rotring 600 and bent the tip 45 degrees. Was afraid of that, I always thought that part looked vulnerable. Time to get another._

 

I'm pretty sure they sell replacement tips.


----------



## mlau

I've tried quite a few pencils, but never a Rotring 600.
 I'm starting to lust after it though.

 I've tried, loved, and given away two Sharp Kerrys to good friends.

 Has anyone tried a Pilot S20?
 They look really sexy.


----------



## Gbjerke

These X - fi? things are getting out of hands. And i know that came out wrong


----------



## ANGELSS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gbjerke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These X - fi? things are getting out of hands. And i know that came out wrong_

 

Don't post in them then. Simple.


----------



## jon743

---


----------



## suo

It's all about the Graphgear 1000. Between that and the OHTO 1000M that I own, I think I'm pretty done with pencils (not counting my drafting needs).

 And of course I would find a penci-fi thread on Head-Fi.


----------



## jon743

---


----------



## cyberspyder

I guess I'm a bit on the low-end of pencil-fi...love my Pilot mechs......











 Brendan


----------



## Radio_head

+1 for graphgear 1000. I use the .3mm, and its incredible and has looks to boot.


----------



## Darkraver

+1

 graphgear 1000 has put me through the first two years of uni... durable as hell, feels good to write with and doesn't break lead! I'm using the 0.3mm and the only complaint i have is sometimes i cut through the paper.... oh and I can't erase away valleys in the paper


----------



## Leonchan

I'm getting a rotring 600 to go along with my alvin, kohninoor lead holders. Can't wait to try it out on my sketches.


----------



## gspence2000

I'm putting in an order for a Rotring 800 .5mm in black. They are $75 at Andrey's and I just can't stop myself. The 800 model is just like the 600 but the tip is retractable so that it won't poke a hole in your shirt pocket.


----------



## spahn_ranch

Pretty please with sugar on the top: What's the weight to the gram of the original Rotring 600?


----------



## vagarach

Unfortunately I left mine back at uni this weekend, but it's heavy. If you've been using regular pencils or plastic mechanicals, it will feel much too heavy. You'll get used to it, and even though it's heavier, writing essays and long responses in exams is much less tiring for my hand.


----------



## spahn_ranch

Thanks for the advice, and yes I expect I'll get to like the heft. I'm just trying to figure out which Rotring 600 auctions to look at and which to avoid; if the original make is the only "real deal" then exacting weight info should efficiently weed out the ones I don't want.

 0.7/F is my everyday combo, ruling out the Rotring 800 which looks brilliant with retractable tip but limited to 0.5 and 2.0.

 Using Staedtler MarsMicro by the way, which is slim, and have tried some new fancy nancy thicker pencils, but I just don't like those, ugh as a matter of fact. Looking at the Rotring, I know I've seen them IRL, and not unlikely used them as a kid. Beats me now why I've never bothered getting a real piece of pencil.


----------



## spahn_ranch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gspence2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm putting in an order for a Rotring 800 .5mm in black. They are $75 at Andrey's and I just can't stop myself. The 800 model is just like the 600 but the tip is retractable so that it won't poke a hole in your shirt pocket._

 

Did you receive the 800 yet? Verdict?

 Worth mentioning that replaceable nibs for NOS 600's seem hard to come by, and suppose they must be needed if the pencil is ever dropped. Its weight distribution favours nose dives.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spahn_ranch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Worth mentioning that replaceable nibs for NOS 600's seem hard to come by, and suppose they must be needed if the pencil is ever dropped. *Its weight distribution favours nose dives.*_

 

Oh geez, tell me about it. Whenever I get sleepy in class and the pencil slips from my fingers, I have to shift away from it like a madmen so it doesn't poke a hole in my leg.


----------



## spahn_ranch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh geez, tell me about it. Whenever I get sleepy in class and the pencil slips from my fingers, I have to shift away from it like a madmen so it doesn't poke a hole in my leg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No holes in the leg then, none? Any broken nibs?

 Damage report, please


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spahn_ranch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No holes in the leg then, none? Any broken nibs?

 Damage report, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha I have dropped the pencil a few times 3-4 time onto carpeted floor, and about 1-2 on tiled/hard wood floors. No damage to the nib, thankfully, but all the times I have let it drop onto my clothes, the nib has jabbed at me, so I know its hungry for blood.


----------



## spahn_ranch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know its hungry for blood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Maybe you just need a thinner led version? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you check it in at airports? The 800 is even heftier at 24,7g, brass like the old stock 600.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spahn_ranch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe you just need a thinner led version? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Can you check it in at airports?* The 800 is even heftier at 24,7g, brass like the old stock 600._

 

Huh, never thought of that. I'm going on a plane next month, and although it would probably pass security, at the same time I don't want to take a $25 risk of having it be confiscated.


----------



## spahn_ranch

Yeah, it seems most anything that will draw blood qualifies for confiscation. Madness, but at least you'd find it for cheap on ebay and I don't see Rotrings in those kinds of auctions (usually lots with assorted sharp object: EDC knives and SAKs of course, including the tiny keychain kind; scissors; fishing hooks... and the list goes on). 

 The 800 even has the original lettering of the 600's, except the 8 looks like you'd excpect. I probably need a Rotring 800.


----------



## spahn_ranch

Silver .5 800 ordered at bundoki. 6275 Yen incl S&H, for a (1) pencil. Hadda shut my eyes pulling that trigger. But that's what you wanted, head-fi, innit. Find a wallet, fire, flank and finish it.


----------



## Elluzion

i like parker mech pencilsss


----------



## FrederikS|TPU

I wanted a Rotring 600 but couldn't get it in little ol' denmark so I got this instead.




 Which is very nice I do a lot of sketching for school and this feels very precise and comfortable. I do not know how it stacks up against a Rotring, guess I will have to wait until I can get one shipped here.


----------



## randomasdf

Just got a rotring 600 0.5mm pencil!

 What lead do you guys recommend? I generally write pretty lightly, so I was thinking of using B. I'm kinda afraid though, that since it's too soft it'll run out quickly.


----------



## spahn_ranch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randomasdf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got a rotring 600 0.5mm pencil!

 What lead do you guys recommend?_

 

I was mainly using .7mm because I was breaking to much .5mm lead with my otherwise prefered cheapo Staedtler Mars Micro. With the Rotring 800 which is a retractable tip version of the 600 and only offered in .5mm and 2mm I decided this .5 might actually be ideal, given that I should probably find better control over pressure with it's balanced 24,7g heft. 

 Loaded with HB, so far I'm not breaking any. Tried to find 'F' (F for fine point IIRC) at an office suppliers store but they didn't have it.


----------



## pyrokid

rargh, I hadda jump on the bandwagon and get a 600 .5 too.


----------



## gallardo88

where do you all buy these rotring pencils? ebay? i saw them online for 75, and that's quite expensive no?
 does anyone have any experience with the ohto super promecha?
 i need a new pencil, and i would like it to have a retractable tip, metal construction/similar high quality material, .3 or .5 lead, and some weight to it.


----------



## kb1gra

I don't use the Ohto Super Promecha (I think that's the 1500) but I do use the 1000 series and quite like it. I guess that's just the "regular" promecha. I only use the .3 version, as I write really small and even .5 feels kinda fat fingered to me. I also recently picked up one of the Pentel 1000s because, hey, they had dark purple and it was limited edition!

 We'll see if it stacks up favorably.


----------



## DeusEx

What's a great mech pen under $20?


----------



## kb1gra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's a great mech pen under $20?_

 

There's quite a few...

 my list, by price:

 Zebra Drafix $5.00
 Ohto Promecha 500P $7.50
 Pentel Graph 600 $9.00
 Pentel Graphlet $7.50 (kinda oldschool, but I like these ones)
 Pentel Smash $15.00 (only available in .5mm)
 Uniball Shift $15.00 (nice retractable tip)
 Pentel Graph 1000 $15.00 (not the graphgear, the original)
 Ohto Promecha 1000 $15.00

 A lot of the good pencils besides the Rotring models sell for about $15.


----------



## skyline889

I use a Pilot Dr. Grip (Shaker) and a Sumo Grip and love both. I used to only be able to get the Pilot in Japan but they started bringing them in to the states so I've been using them a lot more, the only thing I don't like is the eraser. I go through pencils far too often to pay more than $10-15 on one.


----------



## kb1gra

Oh, also forgot the Kuro Tuga (i think that's what it is?) the premium edition is very nice for $15.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kb1gra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, also forgot the Kuro Tuga (i think that's what it is?) the premium edition is very nice for $15._

 

Not showing up on a google search?


----------



## kb1gra

Sorry, Kuru Toga, it's made by Uniball. The lettering has rubbed off on mine so I was going from memory.


----------



## gspence2000

I've got a Kuru Toga High Grade, and it's a fantastic pen. The lead rotates a tiny bit each time you lift it off the paper, so that the point stays sharp and not chisel-tipped. Of course this does not work if you write in cursive, but for printed characters, it is very good. I thought it would be a gimmick, but it works very well. 

 A very good pen for about $15.


----------



## gspence2000

Once you've got a nice mechanical pencil that you like, you'll want some great lead to go in it. The best I've used is Pentel Ain Hi-Polymer. I use Pentel Ain in HB 0.5 and it does not smudge yet erases easily. This is a great upgrade for your pencil. 

 Want a good eraser? Get a good plastic eraser such as the Staedtler Mars Plastic or the Pentel Ain Plastic. Not convenient to carry around all the time, but keep one at your desk.


----------



## cyberspyder

I like the Pilot foam erasers....


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gspence2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got a Kuru Toga High Grade, and it's a fantastic pen. The lead rotates a tiny bit each time you lift it off the paper, so that the point stays sharp and not chisel-tipped. Of course this does not work if you write in cursive, but for printed characters, it is very good. I thought it would be a gimmick, but it works very well. 

 A very good pen for about $15._

 

I write practically everything in cursive....will the Kuru Toga still be a good buy? Or should I get something else?


----------



## gspence2000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I write practically everything in cursive....will the Kuru Toga still be a good buy? Or should I get something else?_

 

With cursive script, the rotating function does not work--it's just like any other pencil.


----------



## DeusEx

What should I get then?


----------



## gore.rubicon

i love my staedtler 9705, been using same model for ages, i have horrible memory and keep losing one every few years =[


----------



## ShinyFalcon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I write practically everything in cursive....will the Kuru Toga still be a good buy? Or should I get something else?_

 

I would say that when you lift off your pencil after a word, that the lead will rotate. Even minutely, I believe it will still be a useful pencil.

 Edit: An update, just bought the Kuru Toga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The Kuru Toga rotates when the pencil lead hits and leaves the paper. Basically if you put your pencil perpendicular and make a dot repeatedly on the same spot you can see the mechanism/indicator rotate. I tried some cursive and while the mechanism still works, it doesn't move as much, as expected. But yes, as I said I say it's still worth it even if you're writing in cursive.

 I really like this pencil! Though I feel that the high-grade version isn't too special, I probably prefer the cheaper one since plastic probably makes a better grip than the slippery aluminum. 

 Is 2B lead generally more fragile than HB lead?


----------



## DeusEx

What's the difference btw high grade and regular Kuru Toga?

 Where can I purchase the Toga?


----------



## ShinyFalcon

I got mines from Jetpens.com


----------



## DeusEx

Just ordered the Kuru Toga original from Amazon
Amazon.com: uni-ball KuruToga Twist and Turn 0.5mm Mechanical Pencil Starter Set (1751934): Office Products

 Picture is purple, but color states black/silver....?


----------



## rymd

I prefer undervalued and relatively unknown Sanford pencils.. 
 The Paper Mate titanium and apex were the nicest i've ever had..


----------



## fox au

just got these for christmas a lamy scribble 3.15 from jetpens and a rotring 800 0.5 from bundoki in japan


----------



## luiztfc

Jesus! I am simply in love with the Rotring 800! But which color should I buy, black or silver? I normally prefer black but the pictured above is simply stunning! 

 BTW, how good are Rotring leads? My favourite are pentel 0.5 2B.


----------



## jinp6301

So I've tried the rotating pencil, a 0.3 drafix from Zebra, and an Ohto Promate and man the promate kicks all the others ones ass


----------



## jinp6301

Has anyone tried the Pentel Graph Gear 1000? Does anyone know if the tip are is wobbly while writing due to the retractable tip?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

This thread has some seriously awesome pencils!

 And I always though I was spoiled with my regular wooden Ticonderoga pencils.


----------



## crappyjones123

havent visited this thread in a while. excellent direction it has taken. 

 i come back with sad news though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dropped one of my beloved silver rotring 600s on the floor and the nib bent. i tried straightening it out to the best of my abilities but i cant get it perfect. given the bent tip, the lead keeps breaking off after every 2cm roughly. 

 any suggestions on straightening it out or am i fighting a losing battle here? 

 i know there was talk of a group buy back in the day...i have no idea if one can even be done at this stage, i havent spoken with any vendors. just wondering if anyone would be interested in a gb. i could look into it to see if we could get any bulk discounts.


----------



## ShinyFalcon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried the Pentel Graph Gear 1000? Does anyone know if the tip are is wobbly while writing due to the retractable tip?_

 

Mines does not wobble. Or, it's really hard to tell while you're writing.


----------



## mightyacorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried the Pentel Graph Gear 1000? Does anyone know if the tip are is wobbly while writing due to the retractable tip?_

 

I don't find it wobbly when I write with it.


----------



## jinp6301

Thanks guys. I will probably order it tomorrow


----------



## jinp6301

And I didnt order it tomorrow.

 I ended up ordering the Pentel Sharp Kerry


----------



## G.Trenchev

These are mine:





 Happy


----------



## Ypoknons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried the Pentel Graph Gear 1000? Does anyone know if the tip are is wobbly while writing due to the retractable tip?_

 

I don't think so. I'm really too tired to check, but it's been fine with me.


----------



## Mayzei

Where do i buy a rotring 800?

 I really need to know!!

 EDIT: Just bought a Rotring 600 in black from eBay. Will be genuine right? £17 from Japan?

 Regards, Mayzei.

 xx


----------



## Marcus_C

If it's from hkokoro, that's where I got my 600 from and it's perfect!


----------



## K3cT

I've been using my Staedtler Mars Micro 0.5mm for god knows how long. A nice and reliable mechanical pencil is your life saver in Chem Eng!


----------



## Marcus_C

I use one of those, they are very comfy. I did have a 0.3 and 0.5 but the nib bent on the 0.3 so i couldn't push the lead out without it snapping, not very helpful! Hence the rotring 600 I bought recently. Eventually i'll probably get a metal 0.5mm pencil but if it works. I had no idea there were so many other people who cared about which pencil they use.

 Also I have had one of these for quite a while that I really like (steadtler something blue forgotten the model name and it has long since rubbed off).


----------



## Mayzei

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Marcus_C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it's from hkokoro, that's where I got my 600 from and it's perfect!_

 

This makes me happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xx


----------



## K3cT

Well, glad to see a fellow Mars Micro user. I just realized yesterday from Staedtler website that you can actually retract the tip! Now it's perfect for pocket's use.


----------



## spahn_ranch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, glad to see a fellow Mars Micro user. I just realized yesterday from Staedtler website that you can actually retract the tip! Now it's perfect for pocket's use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Dang it if I can figure that out. New feature perhaps? I have a couple of each lead thickness, the only mechanical pencils I regularly use beside Rotring 800.


----------



## Marcus_C

Yeah, if you push the top in further than you would normally to push the lead out, and push back on the tip at the same time (probably off a table), then as you let go the tip disappears. Took me a while to work that out too.


----------



## spahn_ranch

Oi bingo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 800 suddenly seems terribly expensive.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Woot, just my luck found a rusted up Parker Jotter...some elbow grease, and wd40, and it looks new...now i just gotta find an eraser and cap


----------



## iPoodz

Dammit! I just read through all 23 pages, and have about 20 tabs full of pencils open!

 I'm going to pick up a Rotring 600 for sure (maybe 800, because I like the retractable tip). I know that you guys like the 600, but I read some complaints about the tip getting bent and stuff. If the 800 avoids that problem,





 is it worth the extra price? Seems like a reliable implement (and amazing aesthetics) with a big fanbase.


 Also, I love the look of the Graph 1000, so I might pick one of those up.

 Question for you 2mm fans: My Staedler 780 is starting to fail. The friction between the advancing tip and the lead holder tube is weak, and it's literally exploding in class. What's a good replacement/step up?

 This is the only quote I've found on 2mms:
   Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
_ W/o a doubt
Cult Pens Caran d'Ache Fixpencil 22

 Awesome lead holder, build quality is superb, and it handles great_

 



  Currently, I'm looking at:

Caran D'Ache Fixpencil 77
Rotring 800 - 2mm
Staedler 925 25

 I looked into the Rotring 600 2mm, but I just don't like the way it works.
   
  Baby update: I ordered the Fixpencil 77 and the Rotring 600. Fixpencil has come in, and it's absolutely beautiful, and amazingly built. Thanks for the rec, csommers.


----------



## Stein

Graphgear 500 user here. Totally worth the $8 or so I paid for it.


----------



## ninjowned

Ticonderoga or bust.


----------



## iPoodz

I now have both the Rotring 600 (black, new style) and the Caran D'Ache Fixpencil 77.
   
  Took my music final with the Rotring, and my DiffEq final with the Caran D'Ache. Couldn't be happier with both of them.
   
  I only wish that I had ordered the blue cap for the Caran D'Ache, since now both of my pencils are black+red. I found a seller who's selling the caps only, which is sweet!


----------



## attika89

I'm planning to buy a 0.5mm mechanical pencil...but
  I'm a bit confused about the Rotring 600 (old style) and 800...Could anybody tell me the main differences?
   
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=170483381871&Category=28108&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2
  I think I'd go with this (or the black one from here), but I dont know if its *genuine *or not....


----------



## iPoodz

Hey!
   
  I was in a similar position as you, and decided on the 600, because 60$ is too much for me.
  The differences, as far as I can gather are these:
  [Note: I'm talking about the new style 600 and 800]
   
  The 800 has a fully retractable tip, which is activated by turning the grip. See this linked picture.
  The 600 does not. Some people view this as a deal breaker, because the lead guide (part of the tip) can get bent, and there's no guarantee that you can reset it back perfectly.
   
  [Note: Although they say that the Rotring 600 is top heavy and tends to fall on its nose, I haven't found this to be the case, unless you drop it nose down.]
  [Double note: I read somewhere that people were getting some play with the 800, as in the retractable bit was shifting while they were writing. It makes sense that this could happen, but it's a non-issue with the 600.]
   
  The 800 has the paint on the outer barrel which says "Rotring 800" followed by the lead size.
  The new-style 600 does not. I wish it did, but it's beautiful even without it.
   
  The 800 might not have that lead-hardness indicator. I haven't seen any pictures of it with one.
  The 600 does.
   
  The 800 series has a really nice looking 2mm holder.
  The 600 series does too, but I don't like it.
   
  Finally, the 800 has a gold trim around the rim of the grip and below the clicker.
  The 600 doesn't, and I'm kinda glad it doesn't.
   
  The difference between new and old style 600 is the 600 has extra lettering on the outer barrel (mentioned above), and does not have a metal lead barrel inside the body. Some places say that there exists an old-style 600 which retracts, but I haven't seen a sale of it, ever. Here's a pic, though!
   
  Hope this helps. I was scouring the internet for this same info when I was looking.
   
  I think the old-style 600 is inflated, in price, at least on eBay. I could have easily spent the money to win one of the old-styles, but the benefits weren't all benefits, and I preferred to go with the new style. I think the new style box is a lot less cool than the old-style box, which was more than just a cardboard thing with "instructions".
   
  Anyway, for the new style 600, look for the buy-it-now sellers with free shipping. 26$ shipped from japan is an amazing deal. I ordered from bundoki, and ended up paying 20 USD for the pencil, and about 12 USD for EMS shipping!


----------



## attika89

* ^  *Wow! Thanks!
Thats really helpful...now I'm going back to ebay and research the "competitors" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*EDIT:*
If these seem  *genuine* then I think I'll jump on them
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rotring-Rotring-600-Mechanical-Pencil-2-0mm-Silver-New-/170482984050?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b193e472
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rotring-600-Mechanical-Pencil-0-5mm-Silver-Rotring-New-/170479355138?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Printer_Accessories&hash=item27b15c8502


----------



## iPoodz

Those look fine. Of course, you can never be sure, but the seller seems to have good feedback, and there isn't anything 'off' about them.
   
  For the silver 0.5 Rotring 600, this is a better deal, considering the 12$ shipping you have on the one you posted:
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/Rotring-600-Brand-New-Mechanical-Pencil-0-5mm-Silver-/220604715292?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_Crafts_DrawingSupplies_EH&hash=item335d10d11c
   
  Only difference is, you don't get the snazzy gift box. 
   
  Actually, on second thought, get the pricier one. I would have loved a nice box, but didn't get one, because I ordered from pencils.jp.
   
   
  EDIT: I noticed that you like the 600 2mm holder. Have you seen the 800 2mm? Once I saw that (it's expensive as hell, though), I could not consider the 600 2mm, so maybe you shouldn't look it up 
  I didn't end up buying the 800 2mm, but if I'm ever in the market again (I doubt it, since the Fixpencil 77 is indestructible), I'm picking one of them up.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





ipoodz said:


> EDIT: I noticed that you like the 600 2mm holder. Have you seen the 800 2mm? Once I saw that (it's expensive as hell, though), I could not consider the 600 2mm, so maybe you shouldn't look it up
> I didn't end up buying the 800 2mm, but if I'm ever in the market again (I doubt it, since the Fixpencil 77 is indestructible), I'm picking one of them up.


 

 Yeah, I saw the 800 2mm and its ~$62 so the question is: Buy a 600 0,5 AND a 2mm, or buy a 800 2mm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  That Fixpencil 77 looks great as well and it might be cheaper then the Rotring 600


----------



## TrumpOrMonkey

I need to make a decision as to what Mechanical Pencil I'll get, I have my eyes on a Black Rotring 600, but I'm not sure what size lead I'm comfortable with. Should I get a Four pack of Pentel P Series to figure out what I'm comfortable writing with the best, or take a chance on a Rotring 600 in 0.7mm? I'm new to mechanical pencils so I'm not sure what size lead to start at.
   
  Also,
   
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Pentel-P203-P205-P207-P209-Automatic-Mechanical-Pencil-/120529734168?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1021ca18
  Do these pens look legitimate?
   
  This was the Rotring I was looking at:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Rotring-600-Mechanical-Pencil-0-7mm-Black-/270578834270?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Office_Office_Supplies_Stationery_ET&hash=item3effc15b5e
   
  I've already ordered a Tikky II in black, it's a ballpoint, that should be coming soon.


----------



## iPoodz

@TrumpOrMonkey
   
  Quote: 





			
				TrumpOrMonkey said:
			
		

> I need to make a decision as to what Mechanical Pencil I'll get, I have my eyes on a Black Rotring 600, but I'm not sure what size lead I'm comfortable with. Should I get a Four pack of Pentel P Series to figure out what I'm comfortable writing with the best, or take a chance on a Rotring 600 in 0.7mm? I'm new to mechanical pencils so I'm not sure what size lead to start at.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


 
   
  The four pack is a GREAT idea. Strongly recommended, if you can. Personally, I can't stand 0.7mm leads, and I'm not very good at keeping the 0.3/0.35 leads alive (although I want to revisit them, someday). Some people like myself have very strong preferences, and I'd hate for you to realize that you are the same, and ended up with the wrong one!
   
  I don't know about the Pentel P pencils on eBay, it looks okay, but did you check jetpens? If they aren't on there, I guess you could go with an eBayer.
   
  The Rotring seller hkokoro has sold to some people a few pages back, and they're happy!
   
  Let us know how you like the Tikky II. I'm curious about it 
   
  @attika
   

  
  Quote: 





			
				attika89 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I saw the 800 2mm and its ~$62 so the question is: Buy a 600 0,5 AND a 2mm, or buy a 800 2mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  The choice is yours to make. If you go the Fixpencil route, try a cap color other than red. I found that the black + red Rotring 600 and Fixpencil with red cap are nice and look sweet together, but I think variety is cool as well. In case you were wondering, you can buy the caps for the Fixpencil separately, and there is no difference between the colors (it's just a lead pointer/sharpener).
   
  Yeah, I was in a similar situation with the choice of the 800 2mm (so pretty!) and he 600 0.5 + 600 2mm (0.5 is a beauty, while 2mm is clunky + ugly, in my humble opinion). I immediately fell in love with the Fixpencil, also because I read somewhere that Caran D'Ache was something like the first company to make leadholders, and I'm a sucker for that type of stuff. If you do go that way, you can sometime find them in art stores. Some info I got from researching/owning it:
  
  The pencil is light. SO LIGHT. In a good way, in my opinion. Also, it is sturdy as hell! It's a really nice combo. For maths and the like, I definitely prefer it to the Rotring for everyday writing. For writing essays and such, the Rotring is just so perfect and precise, it's a very nice writing experience (600 has the most satisfying click I've felt. Hopefully the click doesn't start to weaken).
   
  The Fixpencil 77 takes full sized (that is, what is most readily available) 2mm leads. The other Fixpencils (FP 22, if I recall) are shorter in length, and take Caran D'Ache replacements (or you could break the full sized ones). I personally fin the length of the 77 perfect.
   
  Anyways, let us know which way you end up going. And, if you go with the 600 2mm, post pics! I think it could be a really awesome pencil, but the pics I've seen aren't that good. I'd love for you to change my mind about it!


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





ipoodz said:


> @attika
> 
> The choice is yours to make. If you go the Fixpencil route, try a cap color other than red. I found that the black + red Rotring 600 and Fixpencil with red cap are nice and look sweet together, but I think variety is cool as well. In case you were wondering, you can buy the caps for the Fixpencil separately, and there is no difference between the colors (it's just a lead pointer/sharpener).
> 
> ...


 

 Yes the 800 2mm is so tempting, but its still more expensive then the 2 Rotring 600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The Fixpencil 77 is also awesome and it wont be a bad pick either...but  it'd be a lot easier for me to pick the two pecils from the same seller
  I think I'll go with the 600 0,5mm + 600 2mm combo, but I have to think about the color a bit...hmmm...silver/black....both look nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Weel that 600 2mm is not that "ugly" for me..I kinda like the look, but I'd highly prefer the "old style" look as the 0,5 mm


----------



## iPoodz

Yeah, go for it.

 If the 2mm is anything like the 0.5mm, it will be awesome!
   
  As for the color, I was conflicted as well. I don't know whether black is the best. A lot of people love the silver. I think I might pick up a silver next time I buy pencils from a seller.
   
  The way I justified black over silver was that silver might show blemishes a little more.
   
  Also, it would look awesome after it has endured some wear and tear, like this, in my opinion.
   

   
  Some people don't like the worn look, but I think it's really awesome.


----------



## TrumpOrMonkey

I agree with it looking nice worn


----------



## stewtheking

I picked up a nice new toy today. Happened to be passing a stationary-stand, and saw a Kuru Toga. In a fit of whimsy, I decided that I had to have one. The self-rotating barrel thing is really cool, and despite the thing being made from 10 different flavours of plastic, it doesn't feel too 'cheap' in your hand. 
   
  Having said that, I have by no means sated my appetite for such things. I am pretty sure I'm not going to be able to hold out for much longer on one of these (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250616871105&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT) They are just *so cool*.


----------



## iPoodz

Nice. I might pick up a Kuru Toga. I read somewhere that because you're always writing on a chisel edge, it feels rough, but I'd like to try it anyway.
   
  That Ohto is sweet! I'm really curious about how the rubberized barrel feels.


----------



## n00b

^ yeah I heard with the kurutoga you need to hold it a certain way for it to work right. i suppose it's not for everyone.
   
  I really love my sharbo x :]


----------



## attika89

Finally I've just ordered my new pencils(ebay/ kaz_nakamura)...I picked a black Rotring 600 0.5 mm and a Steadler 925 25 20 2mm holder.
  As I've heard and read they are both great (and they look nice) so I'm really looking forward to get them


----------



## hawpunch

god's almighty, i wish i'd never found this forum . that being said, i just ordered a rotring 800 .5mm. i haven't used a pencil in ages, but look forward to getting a nice writing instrument .


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





attika89 said:


> Finally I've just ordered my new pencils(ebay/ kaz_nakamura)...I picked a black Rotring 600 0.5 mm and a  Steadler 925 25 20 2mm holder.
> As I've heard and read they are both great (and they look nice) so I'm really looking forward to get them


 

 I've just got them today!!!!!
  They are awesome!!!!! (and the seller was awesome too....I could not wish for a better first shopping experience on my own on ebay)
  So the Rotring 600 .5 (old style) and the Steadler 925 25 20


----------



## hahahigh

For my first paycheck, I went out and bought my dad a matching Montblanc pen/pencil set.

   
  I'm not much for fancy or ornate belongings, but I still think this is one of the most beautiful material things I've seen.


----------



## unclejr

Lost some steam in this one, I see. For some reason I get the Paradise Pen (used to be Colorado Pen, I thought?) catalogue, and I was flipping through and noticed a Padrino 600 pencil that reminds me of the old Rotrings. I'm curious about the weight -- has anyone used one?


----------



## Jaivan

Here is my current pencil the Pilot H-3003. It's a balanced medium weight pencil with a retractable tip. Overall it's a very nice pencil to write with and I fully enjoy using it.
  Too bad this pencil is no longer in production


----------



## attika89

Today I bought a Rotring Rapid Pro 2.0! It feels really solid!
  And they run for just ~$32 here!!!!


----------



## unclejr

Just bought my first 2.0 mm Rotring -- the Rapid Pro. Never used a 2.0 mm before ...


----------



## luiztfc

And what about leads? Who is the best manufacturer?


----------



## gspence2000

Pentel Hi-Polymer Ain is the best.


----------



## dirkpitt45

Anyone have experience with (or could recommend) a good pencil with <0.5mm lead? The only writing I do is equations and math this semester and I find myself wishing for something smaller than 0.5mm all the time.


----------



## Marcus_C

Quote: 





unclejr said:


> Just bought my first 2.0 mm Rotring -- the Rapid Pro. Never used a 2.0 mm before ...


 

 Wait till you have to sharpen the lead, it's kinda fun!!

  Quote: 





dirkpitt45 said:


> Anyone have experience with (or could recommend) a good pencil with <0.5mm lead? The only writing I do is equations and math this semester and I find myself wishing for something smaller than 0.5mm all the time.


 

 I have two 0.3mm pencils, a pentel graph 500 and a rotring tikky RD, both are pretty good although I haven't tried any more expensive one's.


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





marcus_c said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah! Thats true! At first I thought the little sharpener in the cap will be great to have...and it is until you have to "empty" it! Now THATS a pain in the you know what!!! 
  But at least it has a sharpener! Not so common thing!
  And the pencil itself feels so great to use


----------



## Marcus_C

These sharpeners are rather better...


----------



## pomme de terre

Damn you head-fi


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





marcus_c said:


> These sharpeners are rather better...


 

 Yes! I'm hunting for one right now!
   


  Quote: 





pomme de terre said:


> Damn you head-fi


 
  I know that feeling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  If everthing goes fine I'll get myself 2 old but like-new Rotring 600 (0.5 and 0.7)... I already have a 0.5 black one, but hell...


----------



## pigmode

I still use a 15 yo 0.5 Pentel PD345, for mechanical drawings--mostly elevation views on custom built-in office or study cabinetry etc. Might need to look into a new Pentel or better yet, actually start using my architectural software. OTOH, my creative processes are more in tune velocity-wise with hand drawing.


----------



## maximosa

Just ordered myself a rotring 600 like hundreds of other people in this thread! Coming all the way from Japan though - could be some time. 
   
  Don't think anybody has discussed pencil cases in this thread - surely they are an integral part of your pencilling experience!
   
  Any recommendations?
   
  Hope it improves my handwriting when it arrives - mine is TERRIBLE.


----------



## pomme de terre

Quote: 





maximosa said:


> Just ordered myself a rotring 600 like hundreds of other people in this thread! Coming all the way from Japan though - could be some time.


 

 If it was off ebay from kaz_nakamura, shipping was actually incredibly fast. I expected it to take a couple of weeks but it came in less than one. I was really surprised.
   
  The guy has probably made hundreds from Rotring buyers because of this thread alone though


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





maximosa said:


> Just ordered myself a rotring 600 like hundreds of other people in this thread! Coming all the way from Japan though - could be some time.
> 
> Don't think anybody has discussed pencil cases in this thread - surely they are an integral part of your pencilling experience!
> 
> ...


 
  Congrats on the Rotring 600!
  It's a great pencil, I use it every day!
   
  As for pencil cases I've just ordered 2 from ebay. One for my sister http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280585936215&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
  and one for me http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280575532174&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
  
   
   
  Quote: 





			
				pomme de terre said:
			
		

> If it was off ebay from* kaz_nakamura*, shipping was actually incredibly fast. I expected it to take a couple of weeks but it came in less than one. I was really surprised.
> 
> The guy has probably made hundreds from Rotring buyers because of this thread alone though


 

 x2
  The shipping was surprisingly fast for me too!
   
   
   
  Other stuff:
  And I've also bought a Staedtler Mars 502 sharpener and 526 50 erasers...
  And I'm still waiting for these 2 Rotring 600s: I hope they'll be posted early next week..


----------



## maximosa

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *pomme de terre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
  My seller was hkokoro as he was the only one selling the 0.5mm in black that I could see. Paid for the 8-14 day delivery though so hopefully shouldn't be too long. May even get it for my last exam on the 13th!
   
  It is crazy how many people have bought one if not two of them in this thread! They must be the bees knees.
  
  Attika, that pencil case of yours is rather nice - very posh looking! Thought I might prefer something a bit more rigid though to cheap it well protected when it is getting carted around in my bag. Any idea what kind of case it is in the picture you posted?
   
  As for the sharpener, I used to have this until it broke! Was a beast.
   http://i.stationeryshopper.co.uk/798471.jpg
   
   


			
				attika89 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the Rotring 600!
> It's a great pencil, I use it every day!
> 
> As for pencil cases I've just ordered 2 from ebay. One for my sister http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280585936215&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> ...


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





			
				maximosa said:
			
		

> Attika, that pencil case of yours is rather nice - very posh looking! Thought I might prefer something a bit more rigid though to cheap it well protected when it is getting carted around in my bag. Any idea what kind of case it is in the picture you posted?


 


 Wow I've found one like that right now...its a glasses case though: http://cgi.ebay.com/Cool-vintage-glass-case-/230558138879?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ae5601ff


----------



## dirkpitt45

Well thanks to this thread I just ordered a Rotring 600 .35mm and 5 packs of .35mm Rotring lead! 
   
  Bought the pencil from jpnstationery in Japan and the lead from streetfair in Michigan, both on ebay. Can't wait to get it now, I bet the lead is gonna get here first though and it's gonna make the waiting even worse.


----------



## Mdraluck23

The legend:

  No joke. All I use.


----------



## Kirr

my expendables + about 2-3 bunches of '80s koh-i-noor pencils that I got from my grandpa. Mostly use em for drawing classes.
   

  sakura 125 - a decent pentel205-like $2 mech.pencil. I see no reason to buy expensive pencils atm, while cheap work same well for me and I'm not rich enough to show off in a such way 
   
  p.s. I also use rotring rapidograph set for drafting, but that probably applies to the pen-fi thread.


----------



## Junereth

I'm still a fan of old school Pilot mechanical pencils. The translucent colourful kind (not the Shaker series, God forbid. Those things tended to shatter the lead if you shook it too hard)

Also, their shape and weight makes them easy to do pen tricks with them  usually at lectures people would see me bending down to pick up a pen or pencil that I accidentally flung due to this nasty habit.

BTW, I think it's dumb to use the eraser on the other end of mechanical pencils. Most of the time, the eraser needs to be removed in order to refill the pencil, so why use it up? Get one of those mechanical eraser thingies instead!! I once forced a friend to buy me a new pencil for using my eraser to the point where it was flush with the plastic cup holding it


----------



## Maverickmonk

Agreed, but I stick with the black ones.
  Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> The legend: [snip: Picture of ticonderoga]
> No joke. All I use.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





junereth said:


> BTW, I think it's dumb to use the eraser on the other end of mechanical pencils. Most of the time, the eraser needs to be removed in order to refill the pencil, so why use it up? Get one of those mechanical eraser thingies instead!! I once forced a friend to buy me a new pencil for using my eraser to the point where it was flush with the plastic cup holding it >


 

  That is why all through school and college, I never loaned out my mechanical pencils. I always kept an extra cheap pen or wood pencils in my pack to loan out so that I didn't have to worry about having my nice mechanical pencils returned with a nub where the eraser should have been or my nice pens with the clip splayed out from pushing with the thumb due to boredom


----------



## dallan

The scribble looked cool, I ordered one today.



fox au said:


> just got these for christmas a lamy scribble 3.15 from jetpens and a rotring 800 0.5 from bundoki in japan


----------



## Blisse

Ah man, I want to buy a couple of good mechanical pencils, but I have the awful habit of losing them.
  If I can find something local for about $10, I think I'll try. Any suggestions on where and what to start with?
   
  Grip and balance are pretty important. And not random 0.8mm lead...
  The ones in the pictures above look nice, but I'm not sure what the lead on the thick on is and the metal one will probably not feel as good.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





blisse said:


> Ah man, I want to buy a couple of good mechanical pencils, but I have the awful habit of losing them.
> If I can find something local for about $10, I think I'll try. Any suggestions on where and what to start with?
> 
> Grip and balance are pretty important. And not random 0.8mm lead...
> The ones in the pictures above look nice, but I'm not sure what the lead on the thick on is and the metal one will probably not feel as good.


 


  For local and $10 dollar budget, you should be able to snag yourself 2-3 Pentel P-205 pencils. Solid mechanical pencils that will last a lifetime if you use them well and can be easily obtained in standard pencil thickness sizes (0.3, 0.5 and 0.7 mm). That is my budget mechanical pencil of choice. IMO Excellent balance on them, but they don't have a stellar grip. The grip is little more than some modification of the plastic that makes up the main barrel, so that may be a deal killer for you, but it's never bothered me.


----------



## Centigonal

At present, I use Zebra Cadoozles as my disposables.

  They're small, cheap and reliable. I use the black color almost exclusively.
   
  The main reason I use Cadoozles is because they are shorter than other mechanical pencils. They lend themselves more easily to being stuffed into a pocket, and won't stab you in the leg like, say, the Pilot G-2 mechanical pencils. My question is if you guys have encountered other similarly short pencils.


----------



## mksuen

This has been my go to pencil for a couple years now: http://www.pentel.com/catalog_product.php?id=690

   
   
  I use these as my disposables, though they aren't that disposable: http://www.pentel.com/catalog_product.php?id=701


----------



## Tinola

damn you head-fi, I got a NOS rotring 600 .7mm. I usually take notes in all CAPS since it looks neater IMO. I'm required to write in CAPS anyways in my engineering classes, so might as well write CAPS as a default.


----------



## jerry007

For the past 3 years I've been writing pencil-ONLY in College, I couldn't stand using pens because I solve pretty much math and I had to use a correction tape everytime I made a mistake, so I looked for an Alternative.
   
  After testing about 10 different mechanical pencils and different leads, including those Rotring Tikky's and a sh**load of Pilot's. Every single one of them had the same problem, the pencil tended to break the leads in the chuck ring after about 2-3 months of use. The outcome was that every once in a while the pencil would start to vommit ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) little pieces of leads, and break the lead while writing. Then after a while I met my new math teacher, he had a particular pencil that looked like it was ancient! The letters on the pencil had faded, and both the lead and the pocket clip of the pencil had a rusted feeling. The pencil was really old, 4 years exactly, but It's something different in a math's teacher hands. The surprising fact about it, was that it functioned perfectly compared to those damned tikkys!
   
  You are all wandering what that little Pencil was,huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It was a Pentel P207 0.7mm lead pencil. So after all this time of searching, I think that the best combo is the P207, with 2B 0.7 leads and the Pilot Eraser.
   
  Also after reading my post it's pretty weird, maybe I'm a bit of psychotic with pencils


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Staedtler drafting pencils for the win. Though, that being said I'm moving away from pencils and into pens. The reason being whenever I'm actually writing I'm doing creative work like sketching or brainstorming. They've done studies and found that, for some reason, when you erase you actually break your creative flow and it takes between 7-20 minutes to get it back where simply crossing something out does not. Act of destruction vs. act of creation, I guess.


----------



## loremipsum

Seconded on the Mars drafting pencils. IMO, mechanical pencils with <1mm leads are horrible to write with and the leads break all the time. 2mm leads are great because they actually feel like writing with a regular pencil, and they don't snap if you look at them funny.
   
  I use the Mars Technico 780C. I've also used the 788C but it feels cheaper and isn't as heavy.


----------



## kimolas

Old but fairly accurate shot of my arsenal. Just graduated from HS and am entering Boston University this fall. The pencils and fountain pens are my favorites, and they all saw a lot of use this semester. Picked this hobby up around December 2010. 
   

   
  Edit: Just listing top-down:
 Left column: Sharpie pens, Pilot Parallel Plate Calligraphy pens (can see calligraphy in top-right), Uni scented gel, Pilot Frixion .4, Pilot Furu Furu, Uni Jetstream, Uni Style-Fit triple, Uni Style-Fit single, three Zebra Clip-on Sarasa
 Right column: Pilot mini fountain pen, OHTO F-Spirit fountain pen, Sailor mini fountain pen, Zebra Sharbo X, Uni Kuru Toga HG, Uni Kuru Toga w/ Alpha Gel, Uni E-Knock Eraser, two Uni Propus Window highlighters
  Misc: various pencil lead grades, various refills, three pencil cases, tapes, J.Herbin glass pen, various J.Herbin inks. 
   
  Not pictured: Pilot 14k gold fountain pen, Mont Blanc fountain pen


----------



## BobSaysHi

bumpers.
   
  I want to buy a pencil, and my Dad said I could get one that costs ~$10. I'd be willing to add a bit of cash for one, but not much.
   
  I'd like one for writing. I dislike the thin lead "drafting" pencils I think they're called. I write straight up and down (the pencil is straight up and down, instead of an angle, and most lead squeaks with the thin nosed pencils). I also don't like the rubber grips.
   
  Those are the key points. I started looking, but there are just so many to look at. Also, the harder the pencil is to take apart the better. I'm all about minimizing distractions. 
   
  Also, is there a recommended brand of wooden pencils you could recommend (must, MUST have an eraser)? A nice sharpener too. I'm not sure I'll like the mechanical pencil, and a backup would be nice.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Staedtler drafting pencils FTW. It's from the magical and mystical land of Germany.


----------



## Blisse

Totally trolled in Hong Kong. 
   
  I found two Staedtlers that I bought immediately, a 925 and a 500. Both were bought for less than 60 HKD, which translates to about 9 CAD. Haven't used them yet, but they felt amazing at the store. They also look amazing. I didn't think they would be so cheap though.
   
  I still want a fountain pen but money is an issue at the moment.


----------



## sml1226

bobsayshi said:


> bumpers.
> 
> I want to buy a pencil, and my Dad said I could get one that costs ~$10. I'd be willing to add a bit of cash for one, but not much.
> 
> ...




For wooden ones, I buy Ticonderoga black pencils in big 24 count boxes. One of the best erasers I've ever had, and they sharpen so buttery smooth compared to all the junk I have lying around elsewhere. For sharpeners, I vary from cheap hand ones, to knives, to razor blades. I have an Xacto electric one, and it doesn't sharpen the way I'd like it to, so I really hate using it unless I'm in a rush.

For mechanical in that range, Pentel Classic Deluxe. ~$14
As soon as I can find one, I'm picking up another in a 0.7mm. I love my Pentel 0.5mm mechanical pencils.


----------



## wind016

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Staedtler drafting pencils FTW. It's from the magical and mystical land of Germany.


 


   
  I have a Staedtler but it's made in Japan and I got it in Korea lol


----------



## BobSaysHi

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> For wooden ones, I buy Ticonderoga black pencils in big 24 count boxes. One of the best erasers I've ever had, and they sharpen so buttery smooth compared to all the junk I have lying around elsewhere. For sharpeners, I vary from cheap hand ones, to knives, to razor blades. I have an Xacto electric one, and it doesn't sharpen the way I'd like it to, so I really hate using it unless I'm in a rush.
> 
> For mechanical in that range, *Pentel Classic Deluxe*. ~$14
> As soon as I can find one, I'm picking up another in a 0.7mm. I love my Pentel 0.5mm mechanical pencils.


 

 I ended up getting the Pentel Sharp Kerry, but the classic is on amazon right now for 5 bucks.
   
  I also got Mirado Black Warrior pencils. I remember getting one from a friend year (nerdy friend) and liking it. In fact, I've wanted higher quality pencils from that day on.


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

Quote: 





wind016 said:


> I have a Staedtler but it's made in Japan and I got it in Korea lol


 
   
   
  Weird. Mine says Germany on the side. You know what this means... Staedtler are whores!


----------



## cyberspyder

rOtring 600 FTW, but my recommendation is to get the 800, since it has a retractable tip.

Brendan


----------



## Blisse

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> rOtring 600 FTW, but my recommendation is to get the 800, since it has a retractable tip.
> 
> Brendan


 


  Where did you get yours and for how much? O:


----------



## cyberspyder

eBay (any of the sellers from Japan, pick whichever is cheaper). The older, German-made stock is significantly more expensive than the current Japan-made pencils, but I don't find a HUGE difference between the two to justify the price increase both are well made.


----------



## wind016

Quote: 





dougoftheabaci said:


> Weird. Mine says Germany on the side. You know what this means... Staedtler are whores!


 

 Don't judge my recession vocation


----------



## cifani090

Nice Koh-I-Noor (i think) drafting pencil, really think lead. Very nice pencil, will never leave my side!


----------



## yooss

Currently using Mitsubishi Hi-Uni HB, Faber Castell Castell 9000 3B, Tombow Mono 100 HB, Pentel Marksheet pencil HB. More than enough. I've never tried the Mars Lumograph though I can't see them being better (or at least as good) compared to what I'm using now.
   
  Mechanical pencils... 0.3mm Kurutoga and 0.4mm Uni M4-552 FTW. Rotring is FAR TOO expensive for me.


----------



## yliu

Just came across these:

   
  Graf von faber castell "The Perfect Pencil"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  A set of these sell for roughly 600 USD, someone must be very rich to buy these.
   
  UPDATE: the price of one pencil is 250 USD.


----------



## cifani090

I thought the Fabber pencils were good, but alot of people on FPN hate their stuff, like Bose (if i remember correctly).


----------



## sml1226

cifani090 said:


> I thought the Fabber pencils were good, but alot of people on FPN hate their stuff, like Bose (if i remember correctly).




Hated for price/performance ratio, price alone, or performance alone? If you like them, and they're not overpriced (your opinion or otherwise), I wouldn't say that it's in the same league as Bose is here.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





sml1226 said:


> Hated for price/performance ratio, price alone, or performance alone? If you like them, and they're not overpriced (your opinion or otherwise), I wouldn't say that it's in the same league as Bose is here.


 

 I dont know, dont get me wrong, their custom pens for each year are amazing. I love the 2007 model.


----------



## Ldotc

I just recently bought one of these 0.9mm Redcircle mechanical pencils which I believe is a chinese version of the Rotring 600 and they are pretty much exactly the same pencil but much cheaper, although I do not have a Rotring 600 for comparison the quality of these is very good for the price. Redcircle 600
   
  The mechanical pencil ive used the most is probably the Pentel P207 which ive been using from elementary school to university, lost a few along the way. definitely the most reliable.
   
  I also used a PHD for a while but i found it tended to waste lead and the lead wobbled alot at the tip.


----------



## FooTemps

Hey, just looking to see if anyone could tip me in one direction or the other.
   
  I'm currently using a pentel 120 a3dx in .5mm for all my classes. It's been serving me really well but I'm getting the itch to go to a lead holder or at least a thicker lead. Is it wise for an engineering student to go thicker instead of thinner?
   
  When I bought this pencil, I had the chance to buy a graphgear 500 but I opted for this model because of its balance and weight. The fixpencil 77 and the staedtler 925 look like they would be similar in feel to my pentel. Are there any other good neutral balance, lightweight pencils I should look into?


----------



## JK1

I like the Pentel Sharp Kerry .5 and the Pentel S535 .5 pencils. These are great quality at very reasonable prices.
  I think these have been made for over 25 years.
   
http://www.amazon.com/Pentel-Mechanical-Pencil-Metallic-P1035A/dp/B0006SW6YO/ref=pd_sbs_e_2
   
http://www.amazon.com/Pentel-Sliding-Sleeve-Mechanical-PS535/dp/B00007JQQU/ref=cm_rdp_product


----------



## Long813

I'd check out jetpens.com for better prices than amazon.com. From what I've seen, it's a lot cheaper in comparison.


----------



## youngngray

Anybody have any experience with different leads? Esp. in a drafting type pencil? I have a .5 GraphGear 1000 and I've just been using some standard HB stuff, but I'm curious if any of you all have a particular preference when it comes to lead type/hardness?


----------



## DougofTheAbaci

When I did sketching/drafting my choice depended on a few things. For example, if I knew I was going to be inking the design later or otherwise going over the lines in some way, I went with a softer lead so they were easier to remove. If I ever wanted something more permanent I skipped hart leads and went to pens.


----------



## Long813

I've tried different lead hardnesses before (B,H), but for writing, the strength and darkness in the HB is perfect for me. Used some leadholders as well, at the 2mm size.


----------



## JadeEast

Here is a off beat video about a pencil business and art prank. I can't embed the video, but you can watch it from the link.
   
  http://www.mnftiu.cc/2012/04/19/pencil-sharpening-tour-recap-austin-and-other-stuff/


----------



## mosshorn

Okay, idk if it's my lack of sleep or my desperate urge to find an excellent mechanical pencil for schematic drawing/analyzing, but I just ordered a Rotring 600, some pretty lead, and a new eraser from Jetpens.
   
   
   
   
  Boy oh boy I hope I love this pencil  Anyone else have an opinion on it for schematics/general number writing?


----------



## attika89

Quote: 





mosshorn said:


> Okay, idk if it's my lack of sleep or my desperate urge to find an excellent mechanical pencil for schematic drawing/analyzing, but I just ordered a Rotring 600, some pretty lead, and a new eraser from Jetpens.
> 
> 
> 
> Boy oh boy I hope I love this pencil  Anyone else have an opinion on it for schematics/general number writing?


 
   
  I use them for note taking, sketching, technical drawing and I love them.
  I've bought my first one, because I fell in love with the design. Then I've bought an other 2 mechanical pencils, a ballpoint, and 2 fountain pens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I'm planning to get a .35 pencil too.
   
  I hope you'll like it as well!


----------



## Blisse

im going to rage if i don't buy a new mechanical pencil. i really prefer rubber grips though. that jetpens sit is killing me. alsio im going to buy like 20 of those boxy erasers. jesus christ they're good.

could i get some suggestions on a nice pen? that wont break my wallet. maybe 20 dollars?


----------



## yliu

What I have found out is that I ALWAYS lose my pens and pencils!
   
  I had multiple Waterman and Parker pens that are all lost, they would worth about $400 in price!
   
  So I just use very basic, cheap pens.


----------



## Long813

My package has been idle in LA since the 17th, why in the hell hasn't it moved its way to me yet! I'm quite sure there is a lot more movement before it crosses the border.


----------



## CrocsRock

Don't worry too much. I think my package did the same thing for about a week and a half or two weeks. Then suddenly, it was at my door. Even though tracking said it was in LA.
   
  *shrug*


----------



## Long813

Same here! On the 10th day, it just arrived. No updates from USPS, but what ever, I got the rotring and I love it! I've started writing things down just for an excuse to use it, I love the look, the feel and the smoothness (due to the weight).
  
  It definitely shows off an engineering workplace, great for me. and in that matte black finish, it goes well with my lenovo laptop!


----------



## youngngray

It's my own little Pentel family reunion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
  (From top to bottom: .3mm B Stein Lead, .3mm Graph 1000, 2X .5mm PS315, .5mm GraphGear 1000, .5mm B Stein Lead)


----------



## Long813

I have a P205 that I have used for years, so much that the tip is bronzed (I grip it at the tip). Two Zebra M204, that I'm not a huge fan of, but I use them now with coloured lead for work with signals (overlapping signals, easy to read).
   
  How is the GraphGear? and the 0.3 lead, do you use that for writing at all? or just graph work.


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





long813 said:


> How is the GraphGear? and the 0.3 lead, do you use that for writing at all? or just graph work.


 
   
  I got my GraphGear a while before the Graph 1000. When I first got it (GraphGear), I thought it was the greatest pencil ever to walk the Earth! I used it to write with, draw, do technical sketches, and everything else in between. Fast forward to more recently when I got my Graph 1000. Even though it only has a plastic body, and was less expensive, I actually find the Graph 1000 better for drafting. I believe that the 0.3mm helps this along with the fixed tip. The retractable design of the GraphGear is wonderful for carrying it around, but it gives the tip the slightest bit of wobble. I still prefer the GraphGear for general writing, but for drafting, my Graph 1000 has taken over! 
   
  And to answer your other question, yes I do use the Graph .3mm for general writing too, the lines it makes are wonderfully thin and I personally haven't had any issues with lead breaking.


----------



## chunkfnk

Hey guys, I've been using a Dr. Grip for several years and it's decided to go bad. Any suggestions on a pencil that won't break the bank?


----------



## mosshorn

If anyone needs another +1 for the Rotring 600, I'll add to it. 
   
   
  I abso-friggin-lutely love it. It's my first entry into pencil-fi, and I don't really want any others (except maybe more of these in different lead sizes   )
   
  It makes writing extensive problems a breeze. 
   
  I also bought a Boxy eraser. Pure sorcery, that thing is.


----------



## Blisse

mosshorn said:


> If anyone needs another +1 for the Rotring 600, I'll add to it.
> 
> 
> I abso-friggin-lutely love it. It's my first entry into pencil-fi, and I don't really want any others (except maybe more of these in different lead sizes   )
> ...




My girlfriend doesn't understand the magic that is the Boxy eraser. She's crazy! I'm going to buy another 10 just to spite her.


----------



## rorymacneill09

I have enjoyed the Pilot Rexgrip series of pencils since the beginning of university. Is there anything high end that compares? They are the smoothest writing, most comfortable pencil I have ever used. I enjoy the thick barrel and how it feels in my hand.
   
  http://davesmechanicalpencils.blogspot.ca/2007/06/pilot-rexgrip-and-pilot-rexgrip-begreen.html


----------



## Long813

I can't comment on that, but I pencil I used to use is the Zebra M402, the reason I disliked it was b/c it was quite bulky around the grip - to each their own, as this is the engineering pencil of choice at my school. They do write very smooth though, and the weight is nice.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Zebras-Stainless-Mechanical-Pencil-59210AMZ/dp/B001CRS4GW
   
  At Staples they are sold 2 for 20$ in Canada. Maybe worth a shot if you are looking to try something new.


----------



## yliu

LAMY pens are also very nice. Good quality, but so super expensive. Perfect for a student


----------



## ProcessJunkie

Amazing thread. Will post my setup soon.


----------



## mitsu763

I have a Rotring 600 set that I received as a gift over 20 years ago from my Aunt. It includes a pencil and ball point pen. I don't use the pen but the pencil is used daily at the office. I'm a drafter by trade. I wish it were .5mm rather than .7mm.


----------



## 2Erly

I personally own a Rotring 800 pencil and a Kuru Toga... both great pencils, for different tasks of course.


----------



## Maverickmonk

True Heroes do math with a fountain pen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, it makes you doublecheck as you go. And the scribbled out answers add class.
  Quote: 





jerry007 said:


> For the past 3 years I've been writing pencil-ONLY in College, I couldn't stand using pens because I solve pretty much math and I had to use a correction tape everytime I made a mistake, so I looked for an Alternative.


 
   
   
  That being said, I am looking for a nice mechanical pencil, aluminum body, preferably aluminum knurled grip, that will last (and not die on me). I prefer a finer line so .5mm would be preferable. The rotring 600 looks like my ticket, but even the japan production ones are in the $30 range, which is a little steeper than I'd like, I AM a college student after all. I'm trying to find the line between "buy nice or buy twice" and "flushing money down the toilet"


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





maverickmonk said:


> That being said, I am looking for a nice mechanical pencil, aluminum body, preferably aluminum knurled grip, that will last (and not die on me). I prefer a finer line so .5mm would be preferable. The rotring 600 looks like my ticket, but even the japan production ones are in the $30 range, which is a little steeper than I'd like, I AM a college student after all. I'm trying to find the line between "buy nice or buy twice" and "flushing money down the toilet"


 
   
  "buy nice or buy twice" I've never heard that before, I like it!
   
  Are you sure you need an aluminum body? What's your reason for that? If you can live with plastic, look for a Pentel GraphGear 500. I've got one and its a solid pencil.


----------



## Maverickmonk

I break things that are made of pllastic, and I prefer my writing utensils to have a fair amount of heft to them, it's personal preference really. I also really like the feeling of cold knurled aluminum grips


----------



## TwinQY

What a great thread.
  
 Peering over the Pilot Automac and too close to comfort in terms of pulling the trigger. Just want to round up the Pilot MP collection though.
 Got another set of my daily-usage MP, the 925-25 2mm, and the new one has a bit more rattle than the one I've been using for years. Easy fix as always though, strap a very thin elastic on the cap (because it's the cap rattling on the body). Changes the feel of the knock mechanism a bit, and some actually prefer the rattle though that's beyond me. So YMMV.
  
 Also, death to the ink nerds, etc, etc.
 (although I've been hankering for a Vanishing Point/Capless - an used and cheap one though since I'm planning to frankenstein a pencil mechanism in there. Ideally it'd be a Decimo because of the size but I doubt I'd find that).


----------



## TwinQY

I only added this to the cart since it was high up on Jetpens - http://www.jetpens.com/Autopoint-Twinpoint-Mechanical-Pencil-0.9-mm-Black-Body-Black-Red-Lead/pd/9587. Also was going to get a Uni 552 in 0.5mm but that's sold out. Oh well, more of an excuse to go for the 0.4mm and get some 0.4mm leads.
  
 I'm hearing that the balance is actually okay on the Twinpoint. And of course no one uses the scrubby little erasers up top anyways, so the loss of which in lieu of the extra pencil wouldn't be a very big loss to begin with (well maybe stuff like the Twist-Erase line would be an exception). Oh this happens to be a twist mechanism as well? Most local Staples (including ours) have the Twist-Erase and it's a nice MP for sure. A bit plasticky but that's the nature of these things. What really gets me with the Autopoints though are the lead containers. Beautiful.
  
 Moulded plastic, speaking of which, the older Tikky writes pretty well (not the one they make now). The weight and balance reminds me of an older Monami.
  
 But what I'm really digging are triangular pencils. The Enpitsu and the 774. Fun to flick them on the desk and see if they'll flip.
  
 A Newton multi-pen/pencil and maybe a Lava 0.5mm MP, and I'm guessing the big purchases will stop for the meanwhile. Just have to find a decent price.
  
 And should really get to gathering all of the 925-65 color collections. Orange and Pink here I come!
  
 Oh, and really not digging how the Graphlet feels. Well, the 0.9mm is a pleasantly new experience, but still. The grip just makes no sense to me.


----------



## idunnosoSTFU

Jetpens is good but the shipping cost to my country is just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That's the only thing stopping me from buying stuffs from them. I don't live in US.


----------



## TwinQY

Definitely I should be supporting a more local shop, since I'm not in the US I don't get the free shipping (usually $8-16, and takes a week at the most, which is pretty good for international). Last purchase though was so high up that Fedex was required.
 Unfortunately not a lot of shops with the breadth that JP provides in terms of newish-pencils - CultPens/fleabay has been great for the other, more obscure stuff.


----------



## idunnosoSTFU

Are there any other awesome websites like Jetpens?


----------



## attika89




----------



## TwinQY

idunnosostfu said:


> Are there any other awesome websites like Jetpens?


 
 Honestly, I've found ebay to strike the best balance for finding great pencils. Cultpens has a couple of Koh-I-Noor clutch pencils I had been eyeing months past but ebay ended up having better prices for them when shipping was factored in. Otherwise, sure I'd love new stock or NOS but when it comes to older lead holders...Another thing that ebay has going for it in terms of the market is used Rapidographs (but that gets into erky murky inks which I definitely don't want to touch on a graphite thread).
  
 If you're mainly looking at the Japanese stuff, Tokyo Pen Shop and MyMaido (I've not tried the former though, but the latter does have reasonable international shipping) might work.
  
 Actually I was a bit peeved while on Jetpens as I had the Nomadic WT-18s (again, not a pencil but bear with me) in beige (that I had been drooling ove) finally put into the cart and was checking out, but apparently they discontinued the beige color and I can't find any other sellers for these. Just a brilliant looking bag. Okay back to the pencils now....
  
 To cheer myself up I loaded up the Jolt and Energize with a few sticks of Ain Stein F since it had been a while. Great writers. The Jolt, that and the 2-Way, just some of the better shakers (love them or hate them) around. Then I loaded up a black P205 (I know the black is classic but I typically use the white as it appeals to me more) and lo and behold the paint got scratched off from the pen cup. Painted over it but that put me back into a sour mood so had to bring out the big guns - the M-701. Ah, now that hit the spot!
  
 Hopefully a TWSBI Precision (fixed, but maybe I should look into the retractable point as well?) and some Faber-Castells will be in my near future...not too near though. Funny how fast your cart lines up after a big buy, you'd think that you would learn better from the last time around and scare yourself otherwise


----------



## phillyd

Bought a pair of the pencils in this shot for $4, Very nice aluminum body.
Turns out it's a Zebra M-301


----------



## TwinQY

I just think it's such a bloody fantastic thing that the M-301 is so readily available everywhere. For what it does, how it's built, and not to mention the price - utterly fantastic.
  
 Also I enjoy plastic knurling, so sometimes the M-301 ranks even higher than the M-701 (for me).
 The ever so prolific Dave did not seem to enjoy them too much though. I've not the foggiest clue as to why. It's built well and the grip is not made of rubber, you'd think he would be a bit more ecstatic over them over the last point alone.
  
 Does anyone know whether or not the Zebra Color Flight had been inspired/any correlation with the P20* series? Because it certainly looks like it (apart from the clip). Although apparently the lead sleeve isn't as solid. I also wouldn't know if the knock mechanism is up to par with the P20* (when not worn out, just one of the most solid feeling mechanisms around, that and the 600). Owners of either one should chime up, because I'd be interested to know!


----------



## TwinQY

_(from Dave's Mechanical Pencils)_
  
  
 One of these days Alpha-Matic I will own you. One of these days.


----------



## TwinQY

I'm always boggled as to why more pencils take a cue from the Rotrings/Rapidomatics/Draftmatics and use that style of lead indicator - case in point: I lost the metal sleeve for the lead indicator on my 925....again.
  
 Heck even the Zebra Drafix is not as loosey-goosey - the indicator has a real nice snap to it...
 Anyways, there is/was a listing for a Pilot H2080 on ebay. They look nice. If anyone has a real well-rounded collection of older Pilot MPs, please do share...

 [Picture from this blog post]


----------



## phillyd

Anyone know why Zebra M-301's are $4 for a pair in stores but $20+ each on amazon?


----------



## TwinQY

If you're referring to this - http://www.amazon.com/Zebras-Stainless-Mechanical-Pencil-54010/dp/B001CRS4EY
  


> Zebra's M-301 Stainless Steel Mechanical Pencil 0.5mm Black *Dozen* (54010)


 
 So it's 20 for a 12-pack, which seems about right. That's $1-2 for one, which is the usual going price online (rather $3-4 is the retail markup and is more of a rip).


----------



## phillyd

Oh doh. Missed the word "Dozen"


----------



## TwinQY

But when you think about it though, you can get 12 of these babies for $20. In comparison, there are a ton of plasticky (but well-designed) pencils over $20. But I'm not a metal-over-plastic snob - sometimes plastic works to the design's advantage in terms of weight - plus there are a ton of metal-bodied pencils well above $20 that doesn't quite do it like the Zebra does. Really just a testiment to the glory of the M-301.
  
 We might need to start a M-301 Fan Club, I've been using it for the past 30 minutes nonstop because of all this M-301 talk. M-301 M-301 M-301.


----------



## dj1001

I've used a Japan import UNI Kuru-Toga roulette for the last 6 months in school and it has been leaps and bounds better than anything else. I just love how it always has a sharp tip.
  
 For anyone who hasn't tried the kuru-toga and it's rotating lead I highly recommend everyone to get the cheaper plastic model just to try it out then if you like it the roulette or High-Grade models are usually under $15.
  
 here is the plastic starter model: http://www.amazon.com/uni-ball-KuruToga-Mechanical-Starter-1751934/dp/B0026ICM1E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1392168133&sr=8-2&keywords=kuru+toga
  
 Now you can get the roulette model from US stores so they are cheaper here is the one I have: http://www.amazon.com/Uni-Roulette-Rotation-Mechanical-Pencil/dp/B004OHNTVC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1392168206&sr=8-1&keywords=kuru+toga


----------



## TwinQY

The Ohto Tasche - looks extremely cool, but apparently not the best build.

  
  
 Lead-economical pencils (ones that use the sticks of lead down to the last mm) - I know about the Platinum OLEeNu...


  
  
 ...But anyone have any experience with these yet?

 The rubber grip might have turned off a multitude of the rabid anti-rubber crusade though (which is ridiculous, safety comes first kids, always wear a rubber).
 I'm sure I'll get an assortment of flaming PMs and emails from that comment alone though.


----------



## TwinQY

dj1001 said:


> I've used a Japan import UNI Kuru-Toga roulette for the last 6 months in school and it has been leaps and bounds better than anything else. I just love how it always has a sharp tip.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't tried the kuru-toga and it's rotating lead I highly recommend everyone to get the cheaper plastic model just to try it out then if you like it the roulette or High-Grade models are usually under $15.
> 
> ...


 
 I have a slight problem with the 'rabid' Kuru Toga followers - most of them seem to be either FP aficionado with little pencil experience and a whole lot of flex nib bias, or just people first getting into pencils. Not a knock on you though, it's just that the reviews and popularity of these on JetPens and the community at large seem to eclipse any chance of other pencils getting a chance to shine (like the OLEeNu pencils I linked above that seem to be just as ingenious as the Kuru Toga in that it solves a problem a lot of us pencil nuts have been aware of).
  
 There's also the fact that the pencil is not for many, as some would put it - the pencil perfected.
  
 The biggest takeaway is that the tip has a ton of give, by design, in order for the mechanism to work. Even for those not requiring drafting precision, it really takes away from the overall feel.
  
 Not to mention, the mechanism itself. Yes, it works, it works rather nicely - but only when you have it at a particular angle. For those of us that hold their instruments very close to 90 degrees out of habit, the sharpening doesn't really help a lot. Plus, with those of us that hold the pencil at a very shallow angle (I'd imagine sketchers like me primarily though an auto-sharpening mechanism isn't exactly what sketchers look for in the first place - probably a bunch of other writers though) the mechanism also falls short. With cursive/pencil-draggy writers, it's ever so worse because the mechanism just isn't beign activiated at all.
  
 Now I like the Kuru Toga (I mean the name itself wins a ton of cookie points by itself), despite all of that. The regular 0.7mm version is one of my everyday carries. And heck, I've got them all at this point, another of the Alpha Gel version should be coming in soon, and I'm looking at the rubber-gripped version in my cart as we speak.
  
 But for pencil/pen users, 50% of the whole experience is in the feel of the writing experience. And I have to say that the Kuru-Toga will never have a solid enough experience for me to dub it as the ultimate pencil - something that people seem to flat out enjoy doing at this point.
  
 And this is less of a critcism, and more of a wishlist thing - the Roulette and the High Grade could do with a little more weight up top. That's primarily personal preference though and I won't use it to detract anything regarding the pencil. Hopefully one day they'll go with a thicker ABS plastic or some sort of metal on a higher-end variant of the Kuru. Uni seems adverse to that though - the Uni Shift does the same thing with the body and has that weight problem, which is why I probably enjoy the Ohto 1000P a bit more as a twist-to-retract mechanism MP.


----------



## TwinQY

Anyone here enjoy woodcase pencils? I just cracked a Rhodia one in my bag


----------



## heatofamatch

I like one of Uni's fatter alpha-gel pencils much more than anything from the kuru toga line.
  
 I keep falling in & out of love with wooden pencils. Much of this stems from my demands: I want the feel of a pencil but darkness and fluidity to approach pen as much as possible (BP/RB/gel). I also write with a very light hand, and hate the feeling of a dull pencil on paper.
  
 On a good day, and if I can find the right kind of paper, even some 2B pencils may be adequately dark. On days like these I prefer thick, triangular learner's pencils from german brands like the Lyra Groove.
  
 I've got the Hi-Uni and Mono100 in 6B form, plus the Palomino Blackwing. The Hi-Uni is darkest... but while all three are clearly premium pencils, breaking graphite in a very elegant way, I think I just might like the MP's inherent "sharpness" a little more...which is slightly tempered when you use a soft lead like 4B, for a lovely combination.
  
 In fact I've seen some bloggers claim the way 4B leads wear down is almost like a natural kuru toga mechanism...not that I've noticed, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 So, my favorite MP lead is Pilot's geox graphite 4B, because it's possibly the darkest MP lead on earth. Even outside the "G" line, Pilot leads are softer and darker than comparable Pentel or Uni nano dia's.
  
 For MP hardware my tastes are really maverick: I couldn't get myself to like most of the models highly regarded by enthusiasts. But I love the alpha gel I mentioned; I found the Rotring 300 & 500 meh, but really like one of the most-average, late-model Tikky's that people abhor.
  
 Also, Muji's polycarbonate body feels totally hideous with a gel refill (quality control is terrible), but improves so much with an MP mechanism installed. I've fallen out of love with Muji on the whole, but this is one product I can still enjoy.
  
 Thanks for reading


----------



## Teraflame

Is there a quality difference between Mitsubishi Hi-uni pencils and their 2mm uni leads? Because the leads are quite a bit cheaper and I don't need to smell that cedar.


----------



## TwinQY

Have not ABed them but it's more than likely they would be using the same formula across all their ceramic leads. That seems to be the case for other companies like Staedtler (do not notice a difference between the Lumographs and their 2mms).


----------

